# Disney Magical World



## chillv

The game looks okay to me, seems like Animal Crossing with Disney slapped on top of it. However, that doesn't seem to be a bad thing.



Spoiler



"Seems like Animal Crossing with Disney Slapped on top of it."

I didn't know that Disney made a movie called Slapped



How do you guys feel about it? It's out today. Do you any of you own it?


----------



## Jennifer

The game is really different from Animal Crossing to be honest. Things it has in common are the same things AC has in common with other games.

Regardless, I've adored it since I started. I expect to play it for a long time.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I have it, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Even though it has a lot of Animal Crossing style elements, it doesn't feel like an Animal Crossing game. The action stages aren't amazing or anything, but they do add a lot of variety to the gameplay. It seems like there's always something new to do, and I want to keep playing until I collect everything (which will probably take many weeks if not months).


----------



## Jennifer

jvgsjeff said:


> I have it, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Even though it has a lot of Animal Crossing style elements, it doesn't feel like an Animal Crossing game. The action stages aren't amazing or anything, but they do add a lot of variety to the gameplay. It seems like there's always something new to do, and I want to keep playing until I collect everything (which will probably take many weeks if not months).



Well, I know there's many seasonal things including a few things for Valentine's Day so it'll take close to a year just for seasonal stuff if you don't change the date


----------



## Flutterfairy

I think it is pretty adorable! I like that I don't have to be glued to it everyday to make sure there aren't any consequences like in AC.  Wouldn't call it a direct rip off of AC though, there is a LOT more to do, honestly. There are quests, dungeons, you can farm and even own a cafe. There is a lot to do. The clothes and furniture are all really adorable and if you aren't a HUGE Disney fan the game doesn't really shove the Disney stuff in your face TOO much.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Jennifer said:


> Well, I know there's many seasonal things including a few things for Valentine's Day so it'll take close to a year just for seasonal stuff if you don't change the date



That's true, plus there will be also be the DLC items each month. I'm not going to buy the paid DLC, but I'll certainly collect the free ones. So yeah, I think I'll be playing this game for a long time still.


----------



## Sleepy

I'll be passing on Disney Magical World for now unfortunately, but it does look like an interesting take on a similar idea. Animal Crossing has a different feel to it than DMW in my opinion. 

Something that piqued my attention was Tomadachi Life.. There was recently a Nintendo Direct on it.


----------



## Improv

I've thought about buying it, but I just blew like $200 yesterday at the mall so I think I'm going to hold off on a lot of purchases for a bit. ^^ I'll probably get it along with Tomodachi Life this summer.


----------



## Libra

Well, it's not out in Europe yet, so I have some time before I decide. It seems interesting, though.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm really enjoying this game to be honest! It's just so awesome and I love seeing all my favorite Disney characters! I am having a lot of fun with this game. I especially love visiting the worlds, gardening, taking care of favors and my cafe, making clothes and collecting stickers, cards, furniture and more! It has a lot, and I do mean a LOT, of collectibles which is awesome if you are a collector like I am


----------



## iLoveYou

Ohmygosh. I pre-ordered this game and it got shipped on April 11. I still have to wait a while but I can't wait to start playing it with you guys. ♥

I love your blog for this game JVGS. I SEE TIGGER & PIGLET. nddjejwmdidoqoamxm. This game looks adorable.


----------



## a potato

Is it worth it? I'm thinking about getting it but I just don't know if I would play it a lot or not. What makes it so different from AC? And are there any major flaws?


----------



## jvgsjeff

a potato said:


> Is it worth it? I'm thinking about getting it but I just don't know if I would play it a lot or not. What makes it so different from AC? And are there any major flaws?



I think it's worth it. The biggest difference is the inclusion of action stages, where you walk around and shoot ghosts. You also run your own cafe, which is completely different from working at the Roost in ACNL. You choose what food to put on the menu (and you can only make food if you have the ingredients for them), and you can decorate your cafe however you like. You can even choose how to dress your employees. Even if you come across a ridiculous costume you don't want to wear yourself, you can force your manager or waiter/waitress to wear it.

Perhaps the biggest negative is that there isn't a true multiplayer mode. You can visit other players' cafes, and they can visit yours, but you're really just interacting with their uploaded cafe and not actually playing with another person. It's kind of like the Dream Suite in ACNL. And some of the recipes require rare items that are hard to come by. You might end up playing an action stage over and over in hopes of getting one ingredient you need, and that can be a bit annoying at times.

But unless the idea of the action stages completely turns you off, I think most Animal Crossing fans will enjoy Disney Magical World if they give it a try.


----------



## a potato

jvgsjeff said:


> I think it's worth it. The biggest difference is the inclusion of action stages, where you walk around and shoot ghosts. You also run your own cafe, which is completely different from working at the Roost in ACNL. You choose what food to put on the menu (and you can only make food if you have the ingredients for them), and you can decorate your cafe however you like. You can even choose how to dress your employees. Even if you come across a ridiculous costume you don't want to wear yourself, you can force your manager or waiter/waitress to wear it.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest negative is that there isn't a true multiplayer mode. You can visit other players' cafes, and they can visit yours, but you're really just interacting with their uploaded cafe and not actually playing with another person. It's kind of like the Dream Suite in ACNL. And some of the recipes require rare items that are hard to come by. You might end up playing an action stage over and over in hopes of getting one ingredient you need, and that can be a bit annoying at times.
> 
> But unless the idea of the action stages completely turns you off, I think most Animal Crossing fans will enjoy Disney Magical World if they give it a try.


Thanks alot! It seems like this game is a mixture of Animal Crossing (Open-ended game), Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (Fighting things), and Disney Infinity (Detailed move worlds), which are some of my favorite games, so I'm sure I'll love it! Also Jack Skellington better be in it XD.

*stalks your magical world blog*


----------



## Swiftstream

This sounds so fun! <3
I can't wait to get this game!


----------



## Glaceon2000

If it was 2012, I'd probably get this game. But I don't really want to give Disney any more of my money, after they shut down my favorite MMO, I was heartbroken. So I think I'll have to pass on this, for now anyway. It does seem fun though, I'll give it that.


----------



## Zanessa

Getting this for my birthday.. will post a review eventually. Looks nice, and it sounds nice, too.


----------



## iLoveYou

Crossing my fingers that I'll see Captain Jack Sparrow my one true love. Did any of you guys come across him yet? Screenshots would be schweet. ♥


----------



## Cloudkitty

I picked this up last Friday, and basically lost an entire weekend to playing it.  And I'm not even close to being tired of it yet.

I'm not a big Disney fan at all, so I was happily surprised that the Disney aspect is fairly low-key in this game.  The little challenges are fun, and no big deal if you don't complete them.  I was worried that Mickey would shun me for not getting him a certain seed within the time frame given, but he was all "Hi! You wanna get me some <other plant item> ?" the next time I ran past him.

(It's not that I was that worried about ticking off the Big Cheese, but you hear things, okay?)

It would be nice if the multiplayer aspect was more involved, like in the Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, but oh well.  I like the mix of farming, fishing, and fighting.  Every day is a good day in Castleton.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

*❦❦ Who else has bought Disney Magical World for 3DS?❦❦*

I am a frequent customer to the Nintendo World in Rockefeller Center and when I first saw this I got so excited. The promoters kept referring to it as animal crossing-esque but with disney characters. 

Well I bought it on Saturday afternoon. Starting playing at 5:00 and stopped playing at 5:15. What a terrible game 

The graphics........ OMGZ LOL

I mean the 3DS graphics aren't to die for to begin with, but this looks like it was made for the first generation DS. Even then, I feel like it's not good enough. 

What's worse, the whole gameplay kind of made me motion sick. I also experienced this with both versions of Epic Mickey. I got so terribly motion sick that thinking about playing the game got me nauseous. Once Disney's Magical World made me feel like that , I knew their was no turning back, I think my stomach is allergic to disney. 

Anyway... Has anyone else bought it? What are your experiences?


----------



## Kaiaa

iLoveYou said:


> Crossing my fingers that I'll see Captain Jack Sparrow my one true love. Did any of you guys come across him yet? Screenshots would be schweet. ♥



I haven't come across him yet but I know hes in there somewhere, a lot of the characters you meet by decorating your cafe and throwing a party.


----------



## Janna

I love this game and that's fairly big for me to say because I hardly get hooked on games to such an extent. You can grow crops, fish, fight enemies/bosses in dungeons, dress up, decorate your cafe/room, and way more things that I haven't yet experienced. It's a huge time sinker and will take ages to beat. I like how it feels more realistic as the town gets decorated for whatever holiday approaching at the time (right now it's decorated for Easter)! There's also DLC if that strikes your fancy.

And.. it's hardly anything like ACNL.  People who say that obviously haven't actually tried the game yet; it has a lot more depth and expands on things whereas Animal Crossing is more of the barebones of customization, etc.


----------



## Goth

Glaceon2000 said:


> If it was 2012, I'd probably get this game. But I don't really want to give Disney any more of my money, after they shut down my favorite MMO, I was heartbroken. So I think I'll have to pass on this, for now anyway. It does seem fun though, I'll give it that.



what mmo was it?


----------



## m12

The gameplay is great but the thing that gets me is the inconsistent frame rate and blurry textures. I'm sure they could've done a better job with the frame rate, considering it jumps from jagged, "Wild World" jarring to smooth, almost 60fps erratically. Overall, it shares many common customization elements with Animal Crossing, but honestly it's more along the lines of the MySims series due to the collecting of raw materials to create furnishings and clothing.


----------



## Amherst

m12 said:


> The gameplay is great but the thing that gets me is the inconsistent frame rate and blurry textures. I'm sure they could've done a better job with the frame rate, considering it jumps from jagged, "Wild World" jarring to smooth, almost 60fps erratically. Overall, it shares many common customization elements with Animal Crossing, but honestly it's more along the lines of the MySims series due to the collecting of raw materials to create furnishings and clothing.



I've watched some Let's Play's of it and that is the biggest put-off for me, I just can't get past that kind of visual problem. It's so integral to my experience of immersion. And it's just not worth it if I can't get immersed. I don't know. It's the biggest reason why I hesitate to get it. What do you think? Is it still worth it?


----------



## m12

I would say it most definitely isn't. I haven't touched it since I bought it, which says something since I play what I buy. The choppiness is just too apparent to overlook for the same reasons you had stated. It's a shame, but if this were released for the Wii U, it would've done much better due to the technical horsepower.


----------



## iLoveYou

My game just arrived today in the mail. :d I'm looking forward to playing in Alice's world + Four Acre Wood world. Cute characters everywhere.


----------



## Kaiaa

A lot of people are having a problem with graphics and framerate but I haven't experienced that at all. Weird.

I just got Lilo to visit my cafe! Now Lilo and Stitch are visiting my town lol


----------



## iLoveYou

m12 said:


> The gameplay is great but the thing that gets me is the inconsistent frame rate and blurry textures. I'm sure they could've done a better job with the frame rate, considering it jumps from jagged, "Wild World" jarring to smooth, almost 60fps erratically.



Well, yeah I have to agree on this point. It's noticeable and if you know you're a person who won't be able to enjoy the game due to this then maybe keep watching the Let's Plays & decide whether the actual gameplay is worth buying the game for. Personally, it doesn't make me want to stop playing the game as I find it easy to overlook it and I don't feel like it would be enough to make me want to stop playing this game in general. I'm liking this game a lot so far & I reallyreally enjoy meeting / seeing all the Disney characters.

Minnie Mouse is supersuper cute. <3 I also love how pressing the "R" button will make your character do a sort of jump-spin in the air. FunFunFun.

*Here is my character:* ( no in-game screenshots? ;~; )



Spoiler


----------



## Libra

Well, for the time being, I'm stalking the blog. ^_^ I'm not sure I like how the avatars look. I know; that's a silly (maybe even stupid) reason, but they look like they don't belong there (which... they probably don't, if you think about it, haha). Anyway, thanks for the blog, jvgsjeff, it's absolutely great that you're doing this! ^_^

Out of curiosity; those who play this game, how much time a day do you play it? And do you play it normally, or do you TT as well? Just curious. ^_^

Actually, reading the blog, one big plus compared to AC:NL seems that you get to interact with many different characters. As much as I love my villagers in AC:NL, it's the always the same and I really wish there was some more variety (granted, building the Roost could help, but I have yet to decide _where_ I want it).


----------



## jvgsjeff

Libra said:


> Well, for the time being, I'm stalking the blog. ^_^ I'm not sure I like how the avatars look. I know; that's a silly (maybe even stupid) reason, but they look like they don't belong there (which... they probably don't, if you think about it, haha). Anyway, thanks for the blog, jvgsjeff, it's absolutely great that you're doing this! ^_^
> 
> Out of curiosity; those who play this game, how much time a day do you play it? And do you play it normally, or do you TT as well? Just curious. ^_^



Thanks!  You do have the option of using a Mii or making your character in-game, and I used a Mii for mine. So if my avatar looks funny, maybe that's why. 

As for how long I play, it varies. It might range from ~45 minutes to a couple of hours. And sometimes I'll pick the game up just for 15 minutes here or there, just to replenish the food at my cafe and check on my crops.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So I just got it today. Does anyone know if it has online play? Not local I already know it does that.


----------



## jvgsjeff

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So I just got it today. Does anyone know if it has online play? Not local I already know it does that.



Yes, but you're just visiting someone's uploaded cafe and not interacting with human players directly. It's kind of like the Dream Suite in New Leaf.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Oh ok thanks for informing me. Still on the tutorial kinda long. XD


----------



## iLoveYou

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh ok thanks for informing me. Still on the tutorial kinda long. XD



Yeah the prologue / tutorial took me a whole day to complete. It's definitely long lol. I'm still confused on some things that it didn't explain though..

Why are there keys at the end of episode / quest titles? These keys disappear on some but remain forever on others.

Why are there different smiley faces under certain completed outfits? There is a yellow happy face + an orang3 one. Is that related to how many "Nice!" one gets with the outfit?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Yup I took me like 5 hours to complete the prologue some tasks were quite confusing but overall I really enjoyed the game so far. Especially the cafe. 

And thanks for the info.


----------



## Zanessa

I love this game. The graphics are okay, but it's so much fun! I also don't like how there's no "save and quit". -.-


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ya but its not a big deal. You just save and exit the game and when you load it up your character will be exactly where you left off kinda like with the pokemon games.


----------



## Libra

Tomodachi Life (I swear; every time I see that name, my mind goes "Tamagotchi" -_-') is coming to Europe on June, 6. But no news about Disney Magical World. ;-; I'm actually thinking of getting this game. The blog is really helpful and it seems there is more to do than in AC:NL (or rather; it seems I'd get bored less quickly). So, wait and hope for it to come to Europe, I guess! ^_^


----------



## iLoveYou

I haven't been able to put down the game. It's so addicting. I wonder what happens after 60 stickers are achieved? Is the story mode of the game done and you're just focusing on your caf?? I love doing the episodes / quests. :L


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Yes I would also like to know what happens once you get all the stickers. Does the game end? :/


----------



## a potato

Can you have more than one file?


----------



## jvgsjeff

a potato said:


> Can you have more than one file?


No, unfortunately.



iLoveYou said:


> Why are there keys at the end of episode / quest titles?


Completing an episode with a key next to it (the first time) will unlock new episodes. The episodes without keys don't unlock anything new.


----------



## jinyoung

i got this game today and i literally can't put it down x_____x

really the only problem i have is that you can't get stuff from some of the japanese ar cards ;;
i want to collect _everything_, it's not fair sob!

ugh the easter decorations are so cute, i'm die.


----------



## Zanessa

Omg this game is so addicting... 
I played for 7 hours straight.
Send help...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ikr. There are so many things to do though and it makes it kinda tough to pick what to do. At least for me. XD


----------



## Libra

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Yes I would also like to know what happens once you get all the stickers. Does the game end? :/



I'd like to know this as well! It'll help deciding whether to get this game or not (eh, assuming it ever comes to Europe, that is). ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Libra said:


> I'd like to know this as well! It'll help deciding whether to get this game or not (eh, assuming it ever comes to Europe, that is). ^_^



I've only gotten past the tutorial. It's really fun so far though. The difference between this and Animal Crossing though is you'll never run out of something to do where on Disney Magical World at least for me it seems like more mission type based and those tend to end rather quickly; though I could be completely wrong.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

How many blocks does Disney Magical World take up? I want to buy it, but I dunno how much space it is and Google didn't give me an answer.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I believe it was 520 blocks @kippla


----------



## jvgsjeff

My data management screen shows the software takes up 4,010 blocks, plus another 518 for the update data.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Great, I have enough space for both of them. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer

Still adoring this game everyday <3 Mostly just having issues with some of the rare stuff though. Trying to finally get the lists on my site up to date since now it's mostly just keeping track of stuff as I got all 100 stickers.

For those who still are kind of iffy about the game, I wrote a review about it here.

I don't really mention any graphic issues as I personally didn't run into any despite what some people have said. 

But yeah, the game is super addictive... I find myself looking forward to playing it constantly if I'm not already.


----------



## Zanessa

Jennifer said:


> Still adoring this game everyday <3 Mostly just having issues with some of the rare stuff though. Trying to finally get the lists on my site up to date since now it's mostly just keeping track of stuff as I got all 100 stickers.



That is so cute!! W0W.


----------



## Swiftstream

I just started my game :3
Does anybody want to visit me?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Others can visit your cafe but you cannot interact through the internet multiplayer unfortunately.


----------



## Swiftstream

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Others can visit your cafe but you cannot interact through the internet multiplayer unfortunately.



aww that sucks


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

You can still interact locally like Animal Crossings local option though.


----------



## Jennifer

Though, you can only roam around your cafe, your room (once unlocked), and gift items locally ^^; So you can't do too much with friends.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Jennifer can you please give me some tips on how to unlock stickers. Im having quite a hard time unlocking the majority of them. And I saw you unlocked all 100 of them.


----------



## Jennifer

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Jennifer can you please give me some tips on how to unlock stickers. Im having quite a hard time unlocking the majority of them. And I saw you unlocked all 100 of them.



Well, the game does actually have a recommended sticker suggestion built right in so I suggest looking into that a lot. Also, keep in mind you only need at least 2 themes for a party and make sure to do lots of favors for characters. Constantly pick up shoes from the store, try and complete outfit sets, etc. I think most come naturally as you play so the more you play, the faster you'll earn them.


----------



## likeacliche

iLoveYou said:


> Crossing my fingers that I'll see Captain Jack Sparrow my one true love. Did any of you guys come across him yet? Screenshots would be schweet. ♥





Kaiaa said:


> I haven't come across him yet but I know hes in there somewhere, a lot of the characters you meet by decorating your cafe and throwing a party.



I don't know if anyone else commented on this, so sorry if anyone has but they released an entire POTC world dlc over in Japan so I imagine that'll be coming out before too long hopefully. We'll get Jack then I'm sure


----------



## gnoixaim

I seriously love this game! I got it 2 days ago and I have 50 stickers. The outfits are adorable <3 

Jennifer - I love your review! How are you taking such nice pictures?


----------



## Jennifer

I have a Capture Card for my 3DS :3


----------



## likeacliche

Also, If anyone cares http://magic-castle-mhl.namco-ch.net/dlc/ar.html Official Japanese site. AR cards included~

And Nintendo zones right now have special downloadable items. Just went and picked mine up tonight. They are:
Pinocchio Doll Hood
Pinocchio Doll Pumps
Pinocchio Doll Dress

I feel like there was more than that, but then I wasn't really paying attention since I was helping my parents find stuff in the store haha.


----------



## Jennifer

There's also AR Cards on the US site: http://disneymagicalworld.nintendo.com/

And this site has a bunch of the AR cards: http://jp.wazap.com/cheat/ＡＲマーカー/541221/


----------



## chillv

This game reminds me more of Disney's MMO games like Toon Town and Club Penguin more than Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jennifer

Yeah. What it has in common with AC are the same things AC has in common with many other games. It's more of an RPG Simulation game.


----------



## chillv

Jennifer said:


> Yeah. What it has in common with AC are the same things AC has in common with many other games. It's more of an RPG Simulation game.



Yeah, plan to get it sometime during the summer. By then, I will also have Tomodachi Life


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So is any one else having a problem with villagers requesting items and then when you take it to them they act like you don't even have the item in your pockets? :/


----------



## Swiftstream

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So is any one else having a problem with villagers requesting items and then when you take it to them they act like you don't even have the item in your pockets? :/



Haha those are the easiest quests!
The hard ones are when they ask for rare items that you actually need to get!


----------



## jvgsjeff

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So is any one else having a problem with villagers requesting items and then when you take it to them they act like you don't even have the item in your pockets? :/



If that happens, you probably don't have the exact right thing. In some cases, a hat for example may need to be a specific color. If you have the wrong color, you won't be able to give it to them. Look for a small square next to the item they're asking for to see if it needs to be a certain color.


----------



## iLoveYou

I just defeated Coalem, the final boss in Aladdin's world. Oh my gosh, it was the most difficult boss by far. It reminded me of the Zelda boss .. the ome with the face + 2 separate hands. The hands do the same moves as the Zelda boss one does too. I wonder if the boss from Alice's world is harder. :X

YAY for Pirates of the Caribbean DLC world. ♥ Captain Jack Sparrow come to meeeeee.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

@jvgsjeff that's the thing 2 times in a row they never specified which color. So I took one of each color the 2nd time and also wore she item individually but it still wouldn't read that I had the item. Its definitely making the game less enjoyable. Hope this gets fixed in an update.


----------



## Jennifer

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> @jvgsjeff that's the thing 2 times in a row they never specified which color. So I took one of each color the 2nd time and also wore she item individually but it still wouldn't read that I had the item. Its definitely making the game less enjoyable. Hope this gets fixed in an update.



Can't say I ever had the issue :/ You're not equipping the one they want, right? What is it they are looking for?


----------



## jvgsjeff

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> @jvgsjeff that's the thing 2 times in a row they never specified which color. So I took one of each color the 2nd time and also wore she item individually but it still wouldn't read that I had the item. Its definitely making the game less enjoyable. Hope this gets fixed in an update.



Is it the headband/Mickey ears you need when you're trying to get the king's card? I didn't realize it had to be a certain color at first either, but eventually I noticed a tiny red square. When I made a red one, she accepted it. And yeah, make sure you're not wearing it when you talk to her.


----------



## NMiller

The games looks kinda fun, but it seems to be aimed at a female audience so I think I'll pass.


----------



## sugargalaxy

I was unsure if I wanted to get the game, but I think I want it now. It sounds super cute!


----------



## likeacliche

It's way cute! I was pleasantly surprised by it and the guys on miiverse that are playing it seem to be enjoying it as well. I haven't seen anyone on there say they don't like it anyway.


----------



## Jennifer

NMiller said:


> The games looks kinda fun, but it seems to be aimed at a female audience so I think I'll pass.



It's honestly a game for everyone. It's kind of being advertised that way, but I know plenty of guys who have been enjoying it including my boyfriend. There's really something for everyone. 

(also, as a word of advice--never pass on a game just because it seems to be aimed to someone else! Doesn't mean you'd enjoy it less)

The biggest "complaint" I've seen is about frame rates which I'm so out of touch with graphic stuff I don't even notice >>


----------



## a potato

Why must people ask for Aladdin items. ;-;


----------



## Jennifer

Yeeeeah... Aladdin's stuff and several of Wonderland's things make me so sad to gather. X__x Besides difficulty, they tend to hate showing up for me. Cinderella's world I tend to have a better time with, but not always :/ Especially with early stuff.


----------



## gnoixaim

So is there a limited amount of times you can scan AR codes? I've scanned multiple cards 2-3 times and just end up getting seeds  Was just wondering if anyone got anything else from repeat scans ;D


----------



## chillv

Jennifer said:


> (also, as a word of advice--never pass on a game just because it seems to be aimed to someone else! Doesn't mean you'd enjoy it less)



*looks at Style Savy Trendsetters (New Style Boutique) and starts whistling*

However, the reason why I won't buy it is because it's too girly regardless of the advertising. On top of that, they don't let you play as a dude. It's almost like they want to drive all males away from this game. Overall, it's because I feel ackward as a guy playing it. This game at least lets you play as a male, implying that this game has a unisexual appeal regardless of which gender it is advertised to.


----------



## Jennifer

I actually know a lot of males with Style Savvy Trendsetters who really enjoy the game so... 

Everything in the game is unisex.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I already already got the king card. This request was just a complete random one. Ill check tomorrow and see if the request time ran out. Since each day theirs new people with new requests. Im pretty sure atleast.


----------



## Zanessa

Getting ace ensembles are awesome. :3


----------



## potbellypiggy

chillv said:


> *looks at Style Savy Trendsetters (New Style Boutique) and starts whistling*
> 
> However, the reason why I won't buy it is because it's too girly regardless of the advertising. On top of that, they don't let you play as a dude. It's almost like they want to drive all males away from this game. Overall, it's because I feel ackward as a guy playing it. This game at least lets you play as a male, implying that this game has a unisexual appeal regardless of which gender it is advertised to.



I think this is actually quite a good thing... think of how many games are aimed at men, and men alone. Women and female gamers have been shunted to the side of the gaming community for so long, and it is only within the last 5 or so years that we have seen developers realise they can target 100% of the market, instead of 50. 
I had to play many of the harvest moons for example as a boy, and had to romance and marry the girls etc. It's only recently that they included two sexes to choose from. 
I'm not going to list a whole load of examples, but you get the idea. 
It's totally unisex, and I think being awkward about playing it reveals more about the player than it does about the game.


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Getting ace ensembles are awesome. :3



I just wish my favorite outfit was one XD I mean, it technically is, but I prefer a different accessory and pair of shoes.

potbellypiggy - Perfect example. And bringing it up, I can't think of many girls who passed on a game because you can't play as a girl... But many guys pass up if you can't play as a guy or a game for looking too girly. I will say it's kind of sad so many games still make it a full cast of male characters though (Like Team Fortress 2), but all I did was make my character look girly then.


----------



## Swiftstream

Does anybody know where to get a torn card?
I can't seem to get one


----------



## iLoveYou

Swiftstream said:


> Does anybody know where to get a torn card?
> I can't seem to get one



Yup. It can be found in the "early episodes / quests" of Alice in Wonderland's world. Do you know how to view what each episode / quest can give you? You might have to re-do certain quests over and over until you get the item you're looking for. Basically press the "Y" button when you're viewing the quests.

To view where you can get specific items to make clothes, visit Daisy's Boutique and select the clothes you want to make then press "A" and hit "view recipe" under "make clothes". Putting the hand over the item will show you where it can be found.


----------



## pommeraie

Does anyone know how to get Honey Amber Bubbles for the Pooh's Room stuff?  I've been fishing like mad in the 100 Acre Wood and I haven't gotten one yet. :c


----------



## Jennifer

pommeraie said:


> Does anyone know how to get Honey Amber Bubbles for the Pooh's Room stuff?  I've been fishing like mad in the 100 Acre Wood and I haven't gotten one yet. :c



Unfortunately, it's only from the rare golden fish there :/ So it's a pain to get it to show up. I've found most things easier in Pooh's World, but I've only managed to see that fish once x___x :


----------



## pommeraie

Jennifer said:


> Unfortunately, it's only from the rare golden fish there :/ So it's a pain to get it to show up. I've found most things easier in Pooh's World, but I've only managed to see that fish once x___x :



Ah, okay - thanks for the info!  Do you know if getting the golden fish to spawn is dependent on what you have in your garden (like how you can only get Rainbow Honey if you have a Big Ol' Sunflower or Rainbow Clovers)?  Or is it completely random?


----------



## Jennifer

Completely random. I believe they require the best rod though.


----------



## a potato

How do you get a better rod?


----------



## Sumemr

a potato said:


> How do you get a better rod?



Not sure exactly when, but Donald will have a quest for you where the reward will be a recipe for a better rod. Then once you complete that quest, you get the recipe and give it to Chip & Dale where you can make it using materials.


----------



## iLoveYou

Wow. I hate the Jet Black Rose. It's taking me forever to get. I've done the big teapot boss episode at least 8 times now, and still no rose to gather. Does anyone know if it's just random luck or do I need to activate something to find it in the episode?


----------



## Jennifer

Just random. They are fairly rare. I find I only get them from the random sparkles on the ground and usually need to use a good lucl charm which still doesn't guarantee it.

Remember, you can get black rose seeds from harvesting white rose seeds and white rose seeds from harvesting red ones so if you get tired of trying for the black rose seeds, you can try going for some of the less rare rose seeds.


----------



## Sumemr

I cannot get even a single pea**** feather for the life of me. What the heck ): I just want to upgrade my wand for the Aladdin quests game pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

peac ock * oops censors


----------



## a potato

How do you get a hibiscus?


----------



## jvgsjeff

a potato said:


> How do you get a hibiscus?



You can buy hibiscus seeds at McDuck's.


----------



## Laurina

I'm enjoying Disney Magical World more than I thought I would. The beginning prologue gave me the impression that I'd get bored of the game fairly quick, but as the game progressed the more everything came together. I like that it gives to you option to do what you want to do, fulfill the quests you want to, explore the areas you want, and doesn't have you collect stickers and suck in a story-line order. There's so much to collect, gather, construct, explore, that I have yet to find myself bored of the place, or running around lost not knowing what to do next. There's always something.

So far I've collected 40 stickers. The Hundred Acre Wood is my favorite place in the game.


Spoiler: Pooh is just the cutest thing.


----------



## iLoveYou

LaurinaMN said:


> I'm enjoying Disney Magical World more than I thought I would. The beginning prologue gave me the impression that I'd get bored of the game fairly quick, but as the game progressed the more everything came together. I like that it gives to you option to do what you want to do, fulfill the quests you want to, explore the areas you want, and doesn't have you collect stickers and suck in a story-line order. There's so much to collect, gather, construct, explore, that I have yet to find myself bored of the place, or running around lost not knowing what to do next. There's always something.
> 
> So far I've collected 40 stickers. The Hundred Acre Wood is my favorite place in the game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pooh is just the cutest thing.



Oh my gosh, you actually ended up getting the game! I think it's been about a week that I've had the game and I'm at 71 stickers. I literally can't put down the game and people are getting fed up of my Disney Magical World talk, hehes. My favourite world so far has to be Cinderella's world because of the dances / balls. The 3 star dance was so difficult though, i couldnt enjoy it as much. I ended up just spam-pointing the squares with my stylus, so I could clear it. :L Still my favefavefave world by far.


----------



## gnoixaim

Is anyone having trouble finding the ingredients for the final Quest Outfits for Cinderella/Aladdin/Alice? I CAN'T SEEM TO FISH OUT THE STONES T.T It's seriously driving me crazy....

ALSO - to make the special wands, it says the ingredient can be found in the cafe....what does that mean? Do you obtain it from wifi or from the random gifts you get daily?


----------



## Laurina

iLoveYou said:


> Oh my gosh, you actually ended up getting the game! I think it's been about a week that I've had the game and I'm at 71 stickers. I literally can't put down the game and people are getting fed up of my Disney Magical World talk, hehes. My favourite world so far has to be Cinderella's world because of the dances / balls. The 3 star dance was so difficult though, i couldnt enjoy it as much. I ended up just spam-pointing the squares with my stylus, so I could clear it. :L Still my favefavefave world by far.



Yes! And I have to thank you, cause I seriously haven't heard or seen anything about this game before it came out anywhere else but here. If it weren't for you mentioning this game to me on Mumble way back when, I definitely would not have it. There was a thread about it a few days/weeks after, but I probably would have just overlooked it. And if I saw it in the stores I probably would have overlooked it. So thanks for talking me into it, and I glad it stuck c: Now I just gotta keep up with you! I went to Target and Walmart on the 11th and they didn't have it available. Target finally got it in last Friday, so that's when I picked it up.


----------



## likeacliche

Anybody know the odds of finding things like garnet? I know it's not the most rare thing, but the fish aren't wanting to give it to me. I've got a good luck charm to see if I could find it easier. So far no luck.


----------



## Jennifer

likeacliche said:


> Anybody know the odds of finding things like garnet? I know it's not the most rare thing, but the fish aren't wanting to give it to me. I've got a good luck charm to see if I could find it easier. So far no luck.



I believe it can only be found with the rod with the Mickey bob or the final rod. Which are you using?


----------



## likeacliche

Jennifer said:


> I believe it can only be found with the rod with the Mickey bob or the final rod. Which are you using?



The one with the Mickey bob. Donald is asking for them before he'll give me the expert rod recipe.


----------



## Jennifer

Yeah, they're just pretty rare--I think I've only had 5 or 6 total thus far. I believe I got them from a Walletfish in later episodes :/

If there is one with the fishing hole at the start, you can keep entering and quitting if you don't get it.


----------



## likeacliche

I will do this. Thanks!


----------



## iLoveYou

LaurinaMN said:


> Yes! And I have to thank you, cause I seriously haven't heard or seen anything about this game before it came out anywhere else but here. If it weren't for you mentioning this game to me on Mumble way back when, I definitely would not have it. There was a thread about it a few days/weeks after, but I probably would have just overlooked it. And if I saw it in the stores I probably would have overlooked it. So thanks for talking me into it, and I glad it stuck c: Now I just gotta keep up with you! I went to Target and Walmart on the 11th and they didn't have it available. Target finally got it in last Friday, so that's when I picked it up.



Haha, awesome . I'm glad you're enjoying the game then. I definitely agree that the best parts come after the Prologue. I hope to visit your caf? some day so I can steal some decorative ideas. I'm pretty sure your caf? won't disappoint. :'P



likeacliche said:


> The one with the Mickey bob. Donald is asking for them before he'll give me the expert rod recipe.



I actually just did this quest and yes they are rare. I got about one per time I completed an episode. Sometimes I got none, in which I just quit and re-entered. It definitely took me a while. Jennifer is right, you get them from the big Walletfish. I wouldnt expect to get more than 1 Garnet each time. It's probably possible but unlikely.


----------



## likeacliche

iLoveYou said:


> I actually just did this quest and yes they are rare. I got about one per time I completed an episode. Sometimes I got none, in which I just quit and re-entered. It definitely took me a while. Jennifer is right, you get them from the big Walletfish. I wouldnt expect to get more than 1 Garnet each time. It's probably possible but unlikely.



I did get two one time I went in, but then I did a stupid and, not wanting to finish out the level, went ahead and quit. I forgot that you drop some of your items and had already clicked ok. Two of the items the game decided to drop for me were the garnet bubbles. x_x So I am going to try again later lol


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I need to start playing DMW again. Darn my ACNL obssession. XD


----------



## Jennifer

I'm getting to a point where I wish these items could stop hating me or you could trade/gift online too because I'm mostly just trying to collect at this point and most of these things are just really hard now </3


----------



## Libra

I want this game to come to Europe. Or well, I want some information whether or not this game will come to Europe and if yes; when. (Though I'm already neglecting _New Leaf_ enough as it is; another game probably wouldn't help any!)


----------



## jvgsjeff

Dressing up my character isn't a part of the game that appeals to me much, and I don't spend much time changing clothes. I usually just wear the casual t-shirt and cap. But when I saw this Mad Hatter outfit, I just had to get it.


----------



## Jennifer

Yay  Glad you found an outfit you like! There's more or less something for everyone, but I know what you mean--my boyfriend is still just wearing the outfit he got Minnie to buy.


----------



## Libra

jvgsjeff said:


> But when I saw this Mad Hatter outfit, I just had to get it.



Wow, that looks very nice! <3 (Still stalking your blog, by the way; it's awesome! <3)


----------



## Laurina

This will probably be my most favorite picture I'll ever take in the game. I've been looking forward to seeing Stitch since I first started, he's just so adorable c': I'm up to 65 stickers now, hoping to get a lot done in the game today since my plans got cancelled.


----------



## Jennifer

My favorite photos are probably the group photo in the 100 Acre Wood and the one I took in my Cafe. Second would be the ones with Aurora and Belle XD


----------



## GhulehGirl

It hasn't been released in the UK yet. I hope we won't have to wait too long for it. Can't wait to  get it, it looks fun from what i've seen in Nintendo Magazine


----------



## likeacliche

So I know where to find this bubble and what fish it comes from, but what about the other special bubbles of this type? I know the places, but what fish should I watch for? Like which shadow? I know it's the normal fish in Castleton and the pouch/wallet fish in Cinderella's world.


----------



## Jennifer

Crab in Wonderland, Shark/Tuna for Aladdin, Normal Fish for Pooh


----------



## Kaiaa

The Pirates of the Caribbean DLC is ready for purchase! For $4 you can get a nice bit of content and (i think it said) 14 new episodes! I'm going to make my cafe pirate themed and capture Jack Sparrow to be my cafe mascot lol


----------



## bloomwaker

The more I see of this game the more I want to get it, especially with those screenshots. Aahh.


----------



## Jennifer

Kaiaa said:


> The Pirates of the Caribbean DLC is ready for purchase! For $4 you can get a nice bit of content and (i think it said) 14 new episodes! I'm going to make my cafe pirate themed and capture Jack Sparrow to be my cafe mascot lol



Yeeees. Downloaded it at 6AM this morning! There's new free DLC as well plus 3 wands. The PotC pack is SO nice.


----------



## Jennifer

For those who may have hit the steep incline of prices recently, I had previously not seen anything higher than 200K... but the Pirates of the Caribbean pack brings over the first item that costs more--a treasure chest that costs 1 million.


----------



## likeacliche

Holy crumb 1 mil. Got some saving to do I guess.

How does one get rainbow honey? Does it tell you at any point or is it just try and fail? And what does the last Winnie the Pooh episode happen to be?

Also I am tired of searching for the bubble for the 5th Wonderland outfit ):


----------



## Kaiaa

I'd also like to know how to get rainbow honey and big sunflowers >.>


----------



## Jennifer

It's never told. Rainbow Honey can be gotten from Black Roses, Royal Roses, and the Giant Sunflower. 

You can only get Royal Rose Seeds (Mysterious Rose Seed) from harvesting Black Rose Seeds and you can only get the Sunflower from harvesting Royal Roses (Mysterious Flower Seed). You can get Black Roses from the 2nd to last Wonderland area OR when harvesting White Roses (which can be gotten in some of the earlier levels). Similarly, you can get White Rose Seeds from Red Roses which can also be found in earlier Wonderland levels.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jennifer said:


> It's never told. Rainbow Honey can be gotten from Black Roses, Royal Roses, and the Giant Sunflower.
> 
> You can only get Royal Rose Seeds (Mysterious Rose Seed) from harvesting Black Rose Seeds and you can only get the Sunflower from harvesting Royal Roses (Mysterious Flower Seed). You can get Black Roses from the 2nd to last Wonderland area OR when harvesting White Roses (which can be gotten in some of the earlier levels). Similarly, you can get White Rose Seeds from Red Roses which can also be found in earlier Wonderland levels.



Thank you so much Jen <3 I can finally get my sunflowers lol


----------



## effluo

I finally ordered this game yesterday. :3 

I hope I enjoy it as much as the rest of you. ^_^


----------



## Jennifer

Kaiaa said:


> Thank you so much Jen <3 I can finally get my sunflowers lol



You're welcome  Just keep in mind the seed isn't guaranteed! I got over 20 Royal Roses before I got a Sunflower Seed at one point.

Effluo - Awesome


----------



## likeacliche

Yes, thank you, Jennifer!

I feel like they tried too hard to make the royal roses, sunflowers, and rainbow honey difficult to get lol

What are my chances of finding the golden fish in Wonderland in a low difficulty level like the Stubborn Doorknob level? As far as I can tell it's the only one you don't have to basically go clear through the level to find the fishing area.


----------



## Jennifer

You're welcome!

Some stuff gets difficult XD

It's possible. I find the best thing to do is just keep going in and out of a map with the fishing hole right at the beginning to see if they have it or not.


----------



## likeacliche

Kay, I'll keep trying. Thanks!


----------



## bloomwaker

A friend of mine knew I wasn't doing so well financially, and gave me $40 dollars in Nintendo credit. I had such a hard time deciding between this and Kirby Triple Deluxe but ended up going with this. I'm glad I did, because it's way more fun than I would have expected, and extremely thorough in areas I wouldn't have thought of. 

On top of that, the dodge is incredible, and I can buy permanent sparkles. And. All. These. Outfits.


----------



## iLoveYou

Jennifer said:


> It's never told. Rainbow Honey can be gotten from Black Roses, Royal Roses, and the Giant Sunflower.



Adding to this, I would also like to mention that I currently only have Fluffy Dandelions, Sunny Daisies and one Rainbow Clover planted on my farm. I believe I am getting my Rainbow Honey (about 2 pots of Rainbow Honey out of the 3 trees) from the Rainbow Clovers, as bees fly around them. I am regularly / daily getting Rainbow Honey when I let the honey accumulate to the max ( 9 jars per tree, I believe? ). So, I am almost 100% sure that Rainbow Clovers supply Rainbow Honey as well, when you keep a flower up for the bees.

Laurina <3 thank you so much for showing me the screenshot of Captain Jack Sparrow, on twitter.  :3 He's so handsomeeee. I plan to get the DLC world this Thursday for sure. Reading reviews of it, it seems like it's definitely worth it and adds A LOT to the game. I love it so much that they have a whole world (Tortuga ♥) just for Pirates of the Caribbean. 

Does anyone else find it kinda strange, for lack of a better word, that the Easter stuff is all still up? I'm wondering if there is something I had to do to remove it? Or does everyone still have the Easter stuff up? I wonder if they plan on doing an update to remove all the Easter decorations.

On a side note .. omg I ADORE the Tinkerbell outfit sososo much. I haven't stopped wearing it since I made it. It's amazing. I love Tinkerbell and it would be amazing to see a whole world dedicated to her such as Pixie Hollow. Or, one for Peter Pan + her .. Neverland? One can dreaaaaaam I suppose.


----------



## KarlaKGB

10 years since kayla vanished.i try and play ranked dota but i lose constantly. trying to think of something else but my path always leads to this visitor wall. i stare at the screen for hours and try to summon my queen. i look for other dota good luck charms to rub but it is no good. i flame sockhead in the channel and try to resist the nazi mods but it is all meaningless. the end is near.i then usually read some old convos and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Keen

Kayla! Your cafe is so sweet  

Thank you for visiting mine, and posting about the rainbow clovers. I've been experimenting with the roses to try to get the rainbow honey, but no luck at all  

I'm at 56 stickers now, and still like doing the episodes to collect stuff, my favorite being Cinderella's world. I haven't gotten the Pirates world yet, anybody know if it gives to the total episode badge thingie, and does it give recipes for your cafe?


----------



## bloomwaker

Got this on Friday night (around midnight, so almost when I went to sleep) and I'm at 41 stickers so far.
The silver thread just does not want to drop for me, and I need two of them, haha. </3


----------



## effluo

Just started the game today. I'm liking it so far. :3

Curious though.. Is there any guides to find out where to get items needed for quests and the like. I need barley fruit and I have no idea where to find it.


----------



## Jennifer

I wouldn't be surprised if all the "really rare" seeds had a chance to give Rainbow Honey so Rainbow Clovers definitely fit in that.

On that note, Easter is around until June 30th--apparently it goes on like the events in the parks calendar or something. Or how it is in the online game. 

Pirates of the Caribbean pack is super worth it. I highly recommend it. I don't know if they will be doing what they did in Japan (the lower price was only temporary), but just incase, I'd pick it up sooner rather than later. 

Effluo - If you look at the items, it should tell you were to find them. I believe those are only gotten from buying at Scrooge's and planting them (though, you can sometimes get them elsewhere occasionally). Just need to look at quest details or recipe info and hover over the item/hit Y to see what it says


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm proud of my measly 27 stickers! Just unlocked wand options, yeah!


----------



## bloomwaker

I bought the Pirates DLC yesterday and finally got to take a peek at it today. The little I've done there so far is fun. I'm about to make my outfit once I have my tea and snack.


----------



## Jennifer

Tom said:


> I'm proud of my measly 27 stickers! Just unlocked wand options, yeah!



GET TO PLAYING MORE TOM, GOD.

lynncrossing - It gets pretty challenging later on as a warning. The final stages and stuff require over 70 stickers!


----------



## bloomwaker

The challenge in this game is really surprising. Having loads of fun so far, though. I got my second Pirate outfit made, and some newer wands.


----------



## Jennifer

lynncrossing said:


> The challenge in this game is really surprising. Having loads of fun so far, though. I got my second Pirate outfit made, and some newer wands.



Yeah--I think a lot of people are judging it as "easy and girly" from previews or an "AC Clone" but it's such a different game and it's a lot harder than it looks. I've definitely died in the game and still have issues with some ghosts. Not to mention spent an amount of time one some puzzles and even missed something at one point. It really is a game for all ages despite how it's being advertised.


----------



## Rendra

I am at 91 stickers. I need 4 more stickers to unlock the last of Chip & Dale items. Stitch keeps wanting a surfboard, but I don't have that as an option. I feel bad for him when I have to refuse.
I haven't gotten the Sunflower or Rainbow Honey yet. Guess I need to spend a lot more time in 100 Acre Woods.
I love the Pirates World but some of the puzzles can be a little hard to figure out.
I would love it if they came out with other DLC Worlds, but I look at the map and can't figure out where they might go. The dock was a natural choice for the Pirate World's entrance to be.


----------



## Mayormidnight

Finally able to start playing the game today! I got it Thursday and haven't had time with finals. I plan on playing it a _lot_ tonight to be able to catch up with everyone and get the Pirates DLC  From what I have played though, loving the game so far.


----------



## Nerd House

Since Disney now owns Star Wars, has there been any sighting of any Star Wars characters/scenes/references in the game? xD


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why is this not out in Europe

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** you Nintendo, tired of your ****. No RF4 for Europe either. Step it up.


----------



## Rendra

Has anyone gotten the DLC from a Nintendo Zone yet?
I seem to have missed out on the first set (Pinocchio doll hood, dress & pumps 4/8 - 5/1).
The currents set is suppose to be Puppet maker wood table & chair, Small World counter and Pinocchio furniture recipe (5/2 - 5/15). I haven't gotten it yet. I hope to go to a Nintendo Zone after I get off work today.
I wish the Officail Disney Magical World website would tell you things like this, but it doesn't.


----------



## feavre

I don't know if I should get this game.  Is it as customizable as New Leaf?


----------



## Rendra

Customizable... No. There are a lot of outfits you can make/wear. There are a lot of furniture you can make/decorate your cafe or upstairs apartment. It is sort of like AC but not really. ACNL is a very relaxing game, DMW, I seem to be running around doing quests (defeating ghosts) to gather items to make food/clothes/furniture. I much prefer ACNL, but DMW has it's place also.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Rendra said:


> I am at 91 stickers. I need 4 more stickers to unlock the last of Chip & Dale items. Stitch keeps wanting a surfboard, but I don't have that as an option.



When you accept the request, he'll give you the recipe for the surfboard. You definitely don't need 95 stickers to unlock it, because I made one a while ago and I only have 77 stickers.


----------



## Jennifer

jvgsjeff said:


> When you accept the request, he'll give you the recipe for the surfboard. You definitely don't need 95 stickers to unlock it, because I made one a while ago and I only have 77 stickers.



Yeah. Just as an important note, MANY recipes are gotten from favors from characters asking you to make certain things. Rule of thumb is to just accept everything. Nobody will get upset if you don't finish it.


----------



## Yui Z

The pictures on this thread make me wanna buy this game so bad. Is it ever going to be out in the UK? :L


----------



## Jennifer

I hope so--I'd like to see it released in more places. Nintendo of America is who localized it so hopefully Nintendo of Europe will do the same


----------



## Zanessa

ERMAHGERD COOL DISCOVERY

The spin thing you do in battles can be done outside of battles too! So I'm spinning all around, looking extra fab! <3 

This game is awesome.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I just bought it a couple days ago or so and I've yet to start it. 
I really need to get on it, lol.


----------



## Swiftstream

ZanessaGaily said:


> ERMAHGERD COOL DISCOVERY
> 
> The spin thing you do in battles can be done outside of battles too! So I'm spinning all around, looking extra fab! <3
> 
> This game is awesome.


Ya!! I just found out 

Ugh i have this one issue where i cant get bridal veil.
The guy who sells fabric in aladdins market never has it for some reason


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily - That's always been one of my favorite things to do around town XD

Swiftstream - It's random what he has sadly so  You can also sometimes get it from favors.


----------



## Rendra

jvgsjeff said:


> When you accept the request, he'll give you the recipe for the surfboard. You definitely don't need 95 stickers to unlock it, because I made one a while ago and I only have 77 stickers.



OMG. I hate accepting a request if I don't already have the item they want (don't want to disappoint them). Will do this the next time Lilo or Stitch asks for it. Stitch asked for something else today, which I gave him.
I'm up to 94 stickers now and am at level 18 as Cafe Owner. Hopefully 20 is the max.
I hate the ballroom dances, not good at it at all, so I don't think I will ever get 100 stickers.

btw, I love reading your ACNL & DMW blogs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rendra

I don't know what I'm doing wrong?
I have a Key Request for a Cinderella-themed party with a cafe combo of at least 6 which I have accepted.
I have Cinderella Wall & Floor (1), Cinderella Table & Chair (2), Cinderella Counter which means Total Cafe Set (3), Cinderella Quest Outfits for the staff (4), Cinderella Food (5), Sleeping Beauty 3 Table Accs (don't have any Cinderella yet) (6) and Cinderella 3 Decoration Types (7), but after I throw the party (which I've done twice trying to get this to work), the Key Request isn't cleared. When I click on the Theme Combos button it does say 7 combos, but why won't it clear this request? I'm at Level 18 now and want to move on.
Any ideas anybody????


----------



## Jennifer

And I'm guessing in theme combos it does show the Cinderella icon 6 times?

I would say maybe the Sleeping Beauty combo is messing with it, but not sure.


----------



## Keen

Can somebody explain dancing for me? Because I have no idea how this is suppose to work.


----------



## Zanessa

River said:


> Can somebody explain dancing for me? Because I have no idea how this is suppose to work.



Tap the stars at the right time, then drag the circle things to the next on time. Very strange, but yeah.. It took me so long to get.. XD


----------



## Swiftstream

Has anybody gotten the pirates of the carribian DLC?
Is it like a "new world" or something?


----------



## Rendra

Swiftstream said:


> Has anybody gotten the pirates of the carribian DLC?
> Is it like a "new world" or something?



Yes it is a new world with (I think 14 quests). You get on the Black Pearl at the dock in the beginning, so cool. I really like it but there are puzzles you have to solve to move on not just zap the ghosts.

BTW, I finally got pass the Cinderella-theme Party key request (on my 3rd try without changing anything). I am now at Level 20 (the highest you can get) so now I have my 95th sticker. Don't think I'll ever get all 100 stickers because I suck at the ballroom dance and I still can't get the Sunflowers or Rainbow Honey to come (I can't even get the Royal Rose seed to happen). I guess I'll have to work on this over the weekend.

Has anyone gone to someone's cafe (sort of like in a dream)? I've done it at least 85 times and about every 3rd cafe you go to you get an outfit (but seems to end at 75 visits). The outfits are OK, but they really help with getting the '100 Shoes' sticker. I do like the Armor outfits you get later on.


----------



## bloomwaker

Wow, I didn't know you could get outfits like that. It sounds extremely helpful for stickers.

I'm currently at the 50 stickers mark so I'm running around clearing episodes I haven't cleared yet. I'll be done pretty soon. 

I ended up buying the Pirates DLC and I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Poor Jack can never stay out of trouble.


----------



## Rendra

Poor Jack doesn't seem to do anything BUT get himself into trouble. It's a little weird having a cartoon character that is SO MUCH like the live-action version. All the little movements he does is really freaky.


----------



## bloomwaker

I love the way he moves, it's hilarious. I nearly lost it the first time. I hadn't quite expected him to be _so much_ like him.


----------



## effluo

Trying to find peacock feathers and dove feathers.. I know it says early quests.. Is there any quest in particular I will have better luck finding them? Or is it really just random/luck?


----------



## bloomwaker

For the Peacock feathers, I ended up spamming the Manuscript of Beauty(?) one and found them with relative ease. It's also a pretty easy quest to do so it's not going to take long if you need to try more than once or twice.


----------



## BrendanMoody

effluo said:


> Trying to find peacock feathers and dove feathers.. I know it says early quests.. Is there any quest in particular I will have better luck finding them? Or is it really just random/luck?


If you hit the Y button while looking at the description of any episode, you'll get a list of all the items available in it. (Some of the lists are two pages, so you'll have to hit Y again to see the rest.) For example, Dove Feathers are available only in "No Ball?!" and "Dreamy New Dress."


----------



## Jennifer

Rendra said:


> Has anyone gone to someone's cafe (sort of like in a dream)? I've done it at least 85 times and about every 3rd cafe you go to you get an outfit (but seems to end at 75 visits). The outfits are OK, but they really help with getting the '100 Shoes' sticker. I do like the Armor outfits you get later on.



Yeah--they are essentially the NPC outfits in the various worlds. It's a nice bonus though. Also helpful with the Ace Ensembles as well. 

effluo - I wish you luck! I find there's certain early episode items that just hate showing up. I really need to get more Dove Feathers and Milky Way Mushrooms, but they hate my guts >>


----------



## bloomwaker

BrendanMoody said:


> If you hit the Y button while looking at the description of any episode, you'll get a list of all the items available in it. (Some of the lists are two pages, so you'll have to hit Y again to see the rest.) For example, Dove Feathers are available only in "No Ball?!" and "Dreamy New Dress."



This is extremely helpful and I feel silly for not knowing. Goodness.


----------



## KnittyOctopus

*Disney's Magical World*

Hey there, other gamers! 

I am curious if anyone here plays Disney's Magical World game? 

I got an email from Nintendo when it came out, checked out some game-play trailers, and now I own it. I do love it, but it isn't like Animal Crossing at all. 

Do you have it? If you do, what do you like the most and least about it? What are you working on unlocking right now? Got any tips or pointers? I'd even be happy to answer questions if anyone has them, but I doubt I'd be much help. XD


----------



## Jennifer

Went and merged your post with the existing thread


----------



## Libra

KnittyOctopus said:


> I am curious if anyone here plays Disney's Magical World game?



I would love to, but it's not available in Europe (yet?). I actually think I might like this a bit more than _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ (can't say for sure, though). But until it's available here, I just have to stalk this thread and the blogs.


----------



## KnittyOctopus

Jennifer said:


> Went and merged your post with the existing thread



Cool! I would have posted here, but when I did a forum search, nothing came up! >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> I would love to, but it's not available in Europe (yet?). I actually think I might like this a bit more than _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ (can't say for sure, though). But until it's available here, I just have to stalk this thread and the blogs.


 Quite honestly, I do not find this and AC to be the same at all. The only similarities I can see is that you have a place to call your own to decorate, and you can wear outfits. The Disney Characters are not like AC neighbors, they are just kind of...there.


----------



## Laurina

I'm really enjoying the Pirates of the Caribbean DLC. I'm trying to take my time with it since Castleton is going a bit slow for me now that I've hit 94 stickers. I've been stuck on that for quite awhile. Still need to make a secret wand, and I'm close to getting the 200 cards. I have caught about 2390487239057 fish that were 179 centimeters and it makes me want to tear my face off every time.


----------



## Libra

KnittyOctopus said:


> Quite honestly, I do not find this and AC to be the same at all. The only similarities I can see is that you have a place to call your own to decorate, and you can wear outfits. The Disney Characters are not like AC neighbors, they are just kind of...there.



I know.  It just seems this game has more to do that I'd like (meaning the quests and all that). That and there is no stress of villagers moving because you don't play for a while and stuff. But, like I said; I'm not sure. I might very well play this game and be bored with it after only a few days. I'll only know when I play it myself!


----------



## Rendra

I'm at 98 stickers. I only have the 2 ballroom dances left and I suck at it.
I'm mainly gardening and doing quests to get items I need for the cafe or to make furniture for the cafe or clothes for myself.
I haven't had a single NPC/Disney character ask for a favor that would get me the Comet Tail or Sheriff Star and I've used all of the Pixie Dust I had and nobody will offer me any more. They just want to give me seeds, Easter Eggs (which I have them all) or something else I already have in exchange for something.
I am sick of the Easter decorations in the square (it was really nice before Easter) and can't wait until July 1st when it should finally go away. I wonder what decorations will be there then? Looking forward to Halloween & Christmas, but that is so very far off.


----------



## Jennifer

I made a video showing every ball if it helps at all. I usually am awful at rhythm games, but I actually did okay with these. 

You can get those items from the Castleton Dungeon as well.


----------



## Rendra

Jennifer said:


> I made a video showing every ball if it helps at all. I usually am awful at rhythm games, but I actually did okay with these.
> 
> You can get those items from the Castleton Dungeon as well.



I will certainly watch the videos. I've recorded the current ball on my phone and keep playing it back and pausing as needed, but I still am having a hard time.
I've gotten to D05 a few times, but haven't gotten any of the items I'm needing. I'll keep trying. I have gotten Mickey, Minnie (which I've made) & Goofy wands receipes. Still need Donald.


----------



## Jennifer

Just to keep in mind, the floor you end on actually DOES determine what items drop. @-@ And some are rarer than others--like the Comet which does drop on Floor 5, but requires a lot of gems.

Off the top of my head, the only favors that give it are from Donald asking for the extremely rare bubbles from each World so I find grinding them in the Dungeon a better chance.


----------



## Cloudkitty

Rendra said:


> I'm at 98 stickers. I only have the 2 ballroom dances left and I suck at it.



I'm so bad at the dances that I think I'm going to have to pay some kid to get past those events for me.  I only got through the first ball by luck.  There was a lot of swearing, and I called the characters in the ballroom some very unkind names.  If I had my way, those aristocrats would all take a trip to meet Madame Guillotine.  Stupid, golf-clapping, inbred taffs.


----------



## Rendra

Cloudkitty said:


> I'm so bad at the dances that I think I'm going to have to pay some kid to get past those events for me.  I only got through the first ball by luck.  There was a lot of swearing, and I called the characters in the ballroom some very unkind names.  If I had my way, those aristocrats would all take a trip to meet Madame Guillotine.  Stupid, golf-clapping, inbred taffs.



I've gotten where I've only Missed 4 and still can't get 5 crowns to pass.
I've had a friend of mine that was in band for years, try it and she can't even get past it.
I know what you get when you get 100 stickers and can open the cabinet in Yen Sid's tower, and I really want it.
I'll keep trying.


----------



## Oboetera

How good's the game?


----------



## Jennifer

Some people recommend just constantly tapping when it pops up. I don't really know how to help as I usually am pretty bad at these games, but I find it follows the rhythm really well (including times where this makes the harder ones easier). I've found the Moonlight Balls to be the hardest due to some of the mechanics in their dances. Just remember the order they pop up in and keep listening to the music. 

Having big combos helps a lot too so depending on where you miss can be the issue.


----------



## likeacliche

I personally love the rhythm games and had no problem passing them. After posting my best score on miiverse I had someone ask me for help and so I ended up experimenting a little with them to see if I could help them pass.
What kind of combos are you guys getting in the rhythm games? I feel like the bigger the combo the better off you are, like Jennifer said. For example, after purposely messing up I passed with this score:



But I didn't with this one:


The biggest difference I see is the max combo. I don't know. Just a suggestion. But of course you do want to get as few misses as possible. Also try to stay relaxed when playing and remember that for the most part you should have plenty of time for you to respond to what's on the top screen.


----------



## effluo

How do you get the commirative photos taken? Is it just random? Or does it have to do with completing a certain number of tasks or cafe themes? ( the residents are quite stingy with gifts I need to create furniture)

Also the, I think it is, rainbow honey, special vegetable and rainbow flower? I'm sure I didn't remember those right. Is that random as well or does it come from planting a specific flower or vegetable?

^_^


----------



## Jennifer

effluo said:


> How do you get the commirative photos taken? Is it just random? Or does it have to do with completing a certain number of tasks or cafe themes? ( the residents are quite stingy with gifts I need to create furniture)
> 
> Also the, I think it is, rainbow honey, special vegetable and rainbow flower? I'm sure I didn't remember those right. Is that random as well or does it come from planting a specific flower or vegetable?
> 
> ^_^



Doing 3 favors for a character or completing a combo that would cause them to show up at the Cafe are how you get pictures. 

Rainbow Honey is gotten from various rare flowers such as the Black Rose, Royal Rose, Big Ol' Sunflower, and Rainbow Clover. 

Special Vegetable you have the chance to get a seed from a Giant Turnip seed (gotten through one of the last 100 Acre Wood Episodes--the Sparkle Seed one).

Special Flower is gotten from harvesting a Royal Rose (which is gotten from harvesting a Black Rose)


----------



## Zanessa

There was this little boy in Best Buy with his mom. He picked up this game and said, "I want it!" then guess what his mom said?
"That's a girl game."

Bam. Right there. Exactly what's wrong with today's world.
This isn't just a gender-specific game- this game is for everyone. 

So if you're a guy and you want this game, get it. It's fun and it's not a "girl-only" game. I swear. 


Anyways...
am I the only one that says "Hello" (using the greetings) to every single person I see? Even if I see them like 3 times? XD


----------



## Swiftstream

ZanessaGaily said:


> There was this little boy in Best Buy with his mom. He picked up this game and said, "I want it!" then guess what his mom said?
> "That's a girl game."
> 
> Bam. Right there. Exactly what's wrong with today's world.
> This isn't just a gender-specific game- this game is for everyone.
> 
> So if you're a guy and you want this game, get it. It's fun and it's not a "girl-only" game. I swear.
> 
> 
> Anyways...
> am I the only one that says "Hello" (using the greetings) to every single person I see? Even if I see them like 3 times? XD



What a sexist mom.
Who said games were labelled 'girls' or 'guys'


----------



## chillv

Swiftstream said:


> What a sexist mom.
> Who said games were labelled 'girls' or 'guys'



Well, I view the Style Savy (Style Boutique) series as girls games. However, I don't feel that entitles a dude to not play it. Me personally, I find it ackward asking for Style Savy Trendsetters because the game was really aimed towards women no matter how you put it, and the game has girly written all over it, especially since you can't even play as a dude.

This game... I don't even see how this game can possibly be for girls. If anything, it's unisexual. It has things that the average boy will like and things that the average girl will like.


----------



## Jennifer

chillv said:


> Well, I view the Style Savy (Style Boutique) series as girls games. However, I don't feel that entitles a dude to not play it. Me personally, I find it ackward asking for Style Savy Trendsetters because the game was really aimed towards women no matter how you put it, and the game has girly written all over it, especially since you can't even play as a dude.
> 
> This game... I don't even see how this game can possibly be for girls. If anything, it's unisexual. It has things that the average boy will like and things that the average girl will like.



Style Savvy isn't necessarily a girl's game either--while you only get to be a girl, I'm hoping by the next installment (Since You could dress up guys in the sequel and the update Japan received even lets you customize) will let people make male characters. I actually know a large amount of guys who play it. It's a fashion design game and there's tons of male fashion designers. 

I think it's silly to focus on what gender you can play though--I mean, Harvest Moon is more popular with girls, but for the longest time you couldn't even play as a girl. Just as an example. 

It has some elements that can be seen as girly (The twirling dodge and the ballroom dancing games) plus the advertisements highly show that.

I'd probably have been really tempted to go over and point out that the game lets you make characters of both genders and isn't just for girls :/ Too many games get silly labels for no reason.


----------



## LyraVale

Has anyone gotten the AR freebies from the nintendo site? Do you actually need to print them? Also, how do you get the POTC extra world? Does it offer you the chance to buy/add it IG? 

I don't want to miss out on those. I've had the game for a couple of days, but I haven't actually started playing yet, cuz I've been too busy IRL. >.< This thread got me really excited about it though lol. Can't wait!~


----------



## Flutterfairy

Nope you don't got to print them out. And you can even use all the Japanese ones as well!

Also, does anyone know if/when the gate on the right side of Cinderella's World ever opens? I'm at 76 stickers and nothin'.


----------



## Rendra

LyraVale said:


> Has anyone gotten the AR freebies from the nintendo site? Do you actually need to print them? Also, how do you get the POTC extra world? Does it offer you the chance to buy/add it IG?
> 
> I don't want to miss out on those. I've had the game for a couple of days, but I haven't actually started playing yet, cuz I've been too busy IRL. >.< This thread got me really excited about it though lol. Can't wait!~



You have to play enough (get stickers, probably 16) for the "Get Present" option to be avaliable to you, for you to buy the POTC world. I find it was really worth the $4, but I still like how ACNL does it with every DLC being free.
Don't forget to go to a Nintendo Zone to get this months Pinocchio food items (3).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flutterfairy said:


> Nope you don't got to print them out. And you can even use all the Japanese ones as well!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if/when the gate on the right side of Cinderella's World ever opens? I'm at 76 stickers and nothin'.



I don't think the gate on the right side inside of Cinderella's World does open. I have 98 stickers and it hasn't opened.


----------



## Jennifer

Yeah, I usually just scan the AR Cards from the computer if I'm not scanning them in person. Never bothered to print them. 

AC's DLC just consists of 1 item per whenever DLC goes out though. The game does give free shirts and it's not like AC has ever given big DLC in this games defense. But yeah, the PotC Pack is definitely worth it (Also, there's 5/6 Pinocchio Food items from the Nintendo Zone). And yes, you can't see the DLC menu until you finish the prologue.

Yeah, the gate never "properly" opens--however, once you've gotten far enough along story-wise, there should be a carriage right in front of it and you can talk to the guy to take you back there in the Carriage.


----------



## LyraVale

K, thanks guys! 
I just didn't want to miss out on the POTC, cuz I know you all seemed to like it a lot. 

How do the completionist here feel about these DLC's though? I mean, since there are so many, and you can't exactly trade with others...I'm probably gonna have to have a talk with myself about calming down on that. XD


----------



## Zanessa

I'm upset that the Sleeping Beauty stuff is DLC.. but I can just go buy it later... with my Sweet 16 cash. 
I wish the Aladdin world wasn't included and instead was a Sleeping Beauty one. I don't like that world at all.


----------



## Zanessa

What do you guys serve in your caf?s? What are your themes?


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I just make any high price dishes I have the ingredients for. Gotta make that cash because stuff is super expensive. I need to throw a Western themed party to raise my cafe level and I need at least 700k to make everything.


----------



## Jennifer

I make my 3 favorite dishes when I feel like having things set nicely--otherwise whatever I can make that will earn a lot.


----------



## KnittyOctopus

So here's a question I have yet to find the answer to: How many worlds are there in the game? I just got the PotC DLC and have Alice in Wonderland, Cinderella, 100 Acre Wood, and Aladdin. I want there to be more...is there more?


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

KnittyOctopus said:


> So here's a question I have yet to find the answer to: How many worlds are there in the game? I just got the PotC DLC and have Alice in Wonderland, Cinderella, 100 Acre Wood, and Aladdin. I want there to be more...is there more?



That's basically it. And there probably won't be anymore worlds after that. This game's been out in Japan for quite a while, so if Japan didn't get anymore DLC worlds besides Pirates, other regions probably won't get anything else either.


----------



## Rendra

KnittyOctopus said:


> So here's a question I have yet to find the answer to: How many worlds are there in the game? I just got the PotC DLC and have Alice in Wonderland, Cinderella, 100 Acre Wood, and Aladdin. I want there to be more...is there more?



I don't think there will be anymore worlds, but I would love it if there were. I don't think there is any room to put another entrance to another world any place.
When I first started the game, I thought that there was a lot of wasted space with that long dock, just to get down to a fishing spot. Then when PotC was released, it made perfect since (but I wish the ship was docked there all the time).
I'm really enjoying this game. I have 98 stickers (only the 2 ballroom ones left and I suck at it). I have cleared every other quest there is but keep going back in to stock up on items I need. 
I've TT back to Sept/Oct & Nov/Dec to get the Halloween & Christmas items. Took over a month of going day-by-day (5am & 5pm) to finally get all of the Halloween/Skeleton items. I'm currently doing the same for Christmas and finally got the floor yesterday but still have a couple of things I'm missing. After I'm done with Christmas, I will probably do the same for Winter.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I finally got 30 stickers. 

Yes I'm slow with this game.


----------



## Rendra

OMG. Finally passed a 3 star dance and the Royal Ball, so I now have 100 stickers. Now I can just live my Magical Life.
I still need to have an extra special Party with Cinderella & Aladdin so I can make their secret wands, otherwise I have the rest of the secret wands made.
Still need to do a lot of farming and re-do quests to get things I need for my cafe and to make clothes & furniture. I have the hardest time getting the Startree Log from the later episodes in Cinderella's World.


----------



## Jennifer

I'm still working on getting most of the Secret Wands. Still need to save up more ingredients and haven't had as much time as I'd like for Episodes lately


----------



## Zanessa

Tom said:


> I finally got 30 stickers.
> 
> Yes I'm slow with this game.



I just got to 42. 
It's okay. (and I've had this game since around the release date? Maybe a few days after it?)


----------



## Jennifer

You guys need to play more! 

I got to 98 Stickers within about 3 weeks--had 100 within the month XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ZanessaGaily said:


> I just got to 42.
> It's okay. (and I've had this game since around the release date? Maybe a few days after it?)



Likewise. I'm just pretty lazy when it comes to gathering items for them.


----------



## effluo

I have 76 stickers right now. I am terrible at the ballroom dancing.. Just need to keep practicing I suppose. I'll save them for last since they frustrate me.

Is the pirates DLC worth it? I've been considering getting it. :3


----------



## Jennifer

I personally find it 100% worth it. Comes with several new items, a whole explorable area, and 14 episodes.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I'm stuck at 99 stickers. I still need to make a secret wand D:


----------



## Jennifer

That one stinks :/ I really want to get all the wands, but I haven't been able to make any but Minnie's.


----------



## Zanessa

Jennifer said:


> You guys need to play more!
> 
> I got to 98 Stickers within about 3 weeks--had 100 within the month XD



I play everyday. I just don't have the time to do 23849 episodes to get that one item.. :/


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> I play everyday. I just don't have the time to do 23849 episodes to get that one item.. :/



I know that feeling. I haven't had much time lately to really play a lot of the episodes :/


----------



## Keen

I'm stuck at 91 stickers. 

I have made two secret wands, Donald Duck and Minnies, working on Cinderellas, and starting to gather stuff for Goofy  

I haven't got the stickers for the stupid balls yet, and I have the shoe and a few in the outfits, working on the wands tho, anybody got a quick way to get sweetberry seeds?


----------



## likeacliche

Where do you find all the secret wand recipes? I've got Mickey and Goofy's and I've been through all 5 floors of the Castleton dungeon.


----------



## Jennifer

likeacliche said:


> Where do you find all the secret wand recipes? I've got Mickey and Goofy's and I've been through all 5 floors of the Castleton dungeon.



Just need to keep running through it


----------



## likeacliche

Okay, thanks   Also when do you get the western table and chair? I have 90 stickers.


----------



## Jennifer

Western Table and Chair are only sold in Scrooge. One of the many store exclusives


----------



## Rendra

Jennifer said:


> That one stinks :/ I really want to get all the wands, but I haven't been able to make any but Minnie's.



I've been able to make all the secret wands except Aladdin, can't get the Truthstone Plates to show up for me no matter how many times I play thru the last episoide and having a Good-Luck charm cast as well. I need the Truthstone plate to make the last of the high-end items to be able to throw a top-notch party. At least I'm getting better at defeating "the blue ghost".

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> I'm stuck at 91 stickers.
> 
> I have made two secret wands, Donald Duck and Minnies, working on Cinderellas, and starting to gather stuff for Goofy
> 
> I haven't got the stickers for the stupid balls yet, and I have the shoe and a few in the outfits, working on the wands tho, anybody got a quick way to get sweetberry seeds?



The 2 balls were my last 2 stickers I needed (I sucked at them). I just kept working at it and finally I somehow passed.
Sweetberry seeds... "Grow Owl's Seed!" in 100 Acre Woods gets you 3 sweetberry seeds as a reward. I replay "Let's Build a Bridge!" all the time to get more butterynut seeds.


----------



## Keen

Oooh forgot to even look there, I spam the heck out of doing the last episode to get the big turnip seeds for starfall radish. 
Yesterday, I finally got the Cinderella secret wand, after throwing I don't know how many parties! I'm gathering for Goofy and Mickey now. 

I'll start practicing the balls again soon.

Also, anybody have any idea what the DLC will be? Another thing I noticed, why does Peter Pan have a secret combo at the cafe? I really liked the Big Ben wallpaper and flooring, so I made it and it said a secret combo. There isn't a secret wand that I know of for Peter Pan so is this hinting at a new world that might be coming?


----------



## Jennifer

I'd really hope they'd add more worlds, but I don't know :/ There has never been another. I'd expect the Marie DLC to be out next (as it's one of the next Character ones), but it may just be some of the fancy item packs. I know they at least have DLC for a year just between free shirts and seasonal stuff.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> I'd really hope they'd add more worlds, but I don't know :/ There has never been another. I'd expect the Marie DLC to be out next (as it's one of the next Character ones), but it may just be some of the fancy item packs. I know they at least have DLC for a year just between free shirts and seasonal stuff.



OMG do you mean _Marie_ as in *The Aristocats Marie*?!?!?  Geez I need to calm my.... XD But I mean Marieeeeee! <3


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> OMG do you mean _Marie_ as in *The Aristocats Marie*?!?!?  Geez I need to calm my.... XD But I mean Marieeeeee! <3



Yep  Marie = <3


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Yep  Marie = <3



I can't even imagine (i.e. handle) an Aristocats world...I'd probably never leave the house. They'd have to pry the game out of my dead cold hands someday...but I'd die sososo happy.


----------



## n64king

Uh is there somewhere I can like read a good description all about this game aside from the game's actual website? I've been interested on and off in this but now you're saying Aristocats wowowow would def get that DLC


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> I can't even imagine (i.e. handle) an Aristocats world...I'd probably never leave the house. They'd have to pry the game out of my dead cold hands someday...but I'd die sososo happy.



Well, don't get too overexcited. It's just a character pack like the Sleeping Beauty one :3


----------



## LyraVale

lol no worries...it really wouldn't be very good for my (having a) life in general XD


----------



## Rendra

I hope they come out with wallpaper/flooring for Pinocchio so I can throw a proper party for him. I missed out on getting the outfit from the Nintendo Zone.
Other worlds would be really cool, but I just don't see where on the map they could place any.
I'm really glad I spent the $4 to get PotC, so much to do there (plus I always liked the ride at WDW, nice ride to go on to cool off on a hot summer Florida afternoon).


----------



## LyraVale

Ok, here's my list of cons about the game  :

I wish there was a way to get the DLC you missed, since I got the game later than everyone else. I'm hoping they'll cycle through some of them again at some point. 

But it also sucks that you can't trade items with other players. Without the trading part, I think I would have eventually lost interest in ACNL. 

Also, I get why the POTC world costs money, but I don't like the other DLC costing money...that seems kind of greedy of Nintendo.


----------



## Jennifer

This is the order the items are coming out:





Obviously, dates are different and our schedule is every  2 weeks but 

I wouldn't be surprised if they re-sent them out.

I wish they had online trading--trading locally only kind of stinks :/ (Though, the DLC is all locked anyway)

As for the DLC, Bandai-Namco is who developed the game in Japan and they are just doing it the same way it's set-up--our prices so far are actually a good amount cheaper than Japan's too


----------



## Zanessa

Would you recommend the PoTC DLC to someone who hasn't seen the movies and has no knowledge of it at all?


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Would you recommend the PoTC DLC to someone who hasn't seen the movies and has no knowledge of it at all?



Definitely. Other than Jack, it really has little to do with the movies at all.


----------



## Rendra

ZanessaGaily said:


> Would you recommend the PoTC DLC to someone who hasn't seen the movies and has no knowledge of it at all?



Absolutely. I've been on the PotC ride in Disneyland & Disney World and have watched all the movies. Other than Jack (acts/looks sooooo much like the character in the movie) the world itself is just another world to explore and do quests. I really like the cave look in the quests. It was well worth the $4 plus tax.
Can't wait for the new Pinocchio DLC items, I'll be at my local McD bright and early tomorrow. Thanks Jennifer so much for posting the pictures. Looks like there will be a 2nd drink for Pinocchio, I hate that the same theme doesn't line up when choosing the drinks.


----------



## Libra

I found a video on YouTube showing the PotC world and now I want this game even more than I already did. Please come to Europe!!!


----------



## Rendra

I love the goldfish bowl from the current Nintendo Zone DLC. I can't wait for the others to be released. I should be able to throw a proper (8 theme) party for Pinocchio beginning June 27th.
I wonder what the June DLC will be? Have to wait until Sunday I guess.


----------



## LyraVale

Does anyone have a list of all the NZ DLC that's been released so far? I'm having a hard time finding it online, but I'm hoping one of you guys might have kept a personal list...  (Just out of curiosity and also to know if they cycle through some again later...)


----------



## Rendra

LyraVale said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the NZ DLC that's been released so far? I'm having a hard time finding it online, but I'm hoping one of you guys might have kept a personal list...  (Just out of curiosity and also to know if they cycle through some again later...)



4/18 - 5/1 Pinocchio doll hood, Pinocchio doll dress & Pinocchio doll pumps (I missed out on this set).
5/2 - 5/15 Puppet maker wood table, Puppet maker wood chair, Small World counter & Pinocchio furniture recipe (table & chair).
5/16 - 5/29 Feathered Hat Rice Scramble, Tinklestar Pizza, Spouting Macchiato, Chocolate Pixie Medals & Fairytale Tiramisu recipes.
5/30 - 6/12 Puppet maker wood shelf, cute foldfish bowl, cute mini goldfish bowl, ornamental pendulum click & the recipes for each.
Looks like:
6/13 - 6/26 will be Pinocchio's outfit.
6/27 - 7/10 will be Pinocchio/Puppet maker wall, floor & bed.
7/11 - 7/24 will be some food recipes again, but this time there will be a 2nd drink (first food recipe set only had 1 drink).
Don't know about the green Minnie dress set.

June 1st the "Marie" furniture set ($2) came out.


----------



## Bulbadragon

For the people who have bought the paid DLC, do you think it's worth it? I definitely want the PoTC DLC, but I don't know about the others.


----------



## Cloudkitty

Bulbadragon said:


> For the people who have bought the paid DLC, do you think it's worth it? I definitely want the PoTC DLC, but I don't know about the others.



It depends on what "worth it" means.  Last night I was sulking about something unrelated, and I saw that there was Aristocats DLC.  I bought it, and made all the furniture right away.  Having sweet Marie show up at my cafe party made me feel much happier.  That was definitely worth it to me.

(fluffy kitties make everything better)


----------



## LyraVale

I don't mean to spam, but I have nothing else to add other than MARRRRIEEEEE! <3

Also, I love this game and I don't want the thread to die.


----------



## Lotte

They have Aristocats DLC now?? Omg I want to buy it!! Haven't played DMW for a week, but now I must *.*


----------



## Keen

I'm stuck on a puzzle in POTC 

Its like make all the other spin signs the same as the moon.. 

Made all that I could find the moon and nothing.


----------



## Jennifer

River said:


> I'm stuck on a puzzle in POTC
> 
> Its like make all the other spin signs the same as the moon..
> 
> Made all that I could find the moon and nothing.



I remember that one--just keep looking and also keep an eye for sparkles and underground areas.

I love the game, but I wish some stuff wasn't so rare X__x


----------



## meggiewes

I just got the game (and love it so far), but the only thing that bothers me is that it is June. It is nowhere near Easter. But my Castletown is decked out for Easter and I can't figure out how to make it go back to normal like it was during the little tutorial stage. Any ideas?


----------



## Jennifer

Easter goes by Tokyo Disney's Easter/Spring events and they start April 1st until the end of June so it's stuck that way until July 1st


----------



## Swiftstream

How often do you guys play disney magical world?
I rarely play anymore ;-;
Since most of the time I have to grind to get the gold items...
and to get stickers.

It really gets boring after a while


----------



## Jennifer

Swiftstream said:


> How often do you guys play disney magical world?
> I rarely play anymore ;-;
> Since most of the time I have to grind to get the gold items...
> and to get stickers.
> 
> It really gets boring after a while



I don't play as much lately, but it's more that I don't have a lot of time to just sit and dedicate to it right now and Episodes aren't exactly quick.

I still find it fun though and have lots of goals despite 100 stickers.

I also think things will pick up once Easter is over and the next event begins. I still need a few Spring exclusive items though


----------



## Rendra

Has anyone gotten Mickey's bed? Is it a recipe you get from someone or is it sold at McDuck's. It's the only piece I'm missing except for ones I haven't made yet ($1,000,000 for the Pirate Treasure among others).


----------



## meggiewes

Jennifer said:


> Easter goes by Tokyo Disney's Easter/Spring events and they start April 1st until the end of June so it's stuck that way until July 1st



That's good to know. I thought I was going a little nutty at first. I guess I got too used to ACNL.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I still play daily. Sometimes the residents will offer some really good trades, and I don't want to miss anything. I just got up to 99 stickers, and the only thing I need now is shoes, if you can believe it! I used to ignore the clothing section of McDuck's, and now I'm paying the price.   Once I get my last sticker and all of the secret wands, I plan on buying the Pirates DLC. So I don't see myself stopping playing anytime soon.


----------



## Rendra

Rendra said:


> Has anyone gotten Mickey's bed? Is it a recipe you get from someone or is it sold at McDuck's. It's the only piece I'm missing except for ones I haven't made yet ($1,000,000 for the Pirate Treasure among others).



Answered my own question.
I finally was able to get Mickey's bed from McDuck's today. Yay!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jvgsjeff said:


> I still play daily. Sometimes the residents will offer some really good trades, and I don't want to miss anything. I just got up to 99 stickers, and the only thing I need now is shoes, if you can believe it! I used to ignore the clothing section of McDuck's, and now I'm paying the price.   Once I get my last sticker and all of the secret wands, I plan on buying the Pirates DLC. So I don't see myself stopping playing anytime soon.



If you visit others cafe's and tell them "Nice", for about every 3rd visit to any cafe' you will get an full outfit w/shoes. If you go to 75 cafe's you can get 24 pairs of shoes. The last item you get is the 'Nice!' crown.
I enjoy your blog.
Good Luck.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've done a lot of cafe visiting, but a lot of the outfits you get do not come with shoes. I'm not worried though, I'll keep shopping at the store every day and I'll get the rest of the shoes before too long.


----------



## Rendra

jvgsjeff said:


> I've done a lot of cafe visiting, but a lot of the outfits you get do not come with shoes. I'm not worried though, I'll keep shopping at the store every day and I'll get the rest of the shoes before too long.



I went thru my shoes again and I got 15 different pairs from going to other's cafes. Didn't relize that you got got a duplicate pair of shoes with some of the Nobelwomen's outfits and the 3 Armor outfits were one-piece (so no "shoes"). Maybe getting the same pair of shoes but in different colors doesn't count towards the "100 shoes" sticker. Sorry if I was wrong.


----------



## Jennifer

Yeah, the same shoes in multiple colors don't count. Same for same exact outfits in different colors. It's only if they have different names (IE: All the different posh outfits count)


----------



## Jennifer

Last day of Easter is in 5 days and new DLC at Nintendo Zones this Friday


----------



## Libra

Any new news now that Easter is over?  The game still isn't available in Europe (no idea if it'll ever come here), so I'm reading this thread instead.


----------



## Jennifer

There's new Summer clothing (I haven't seen anything besides the Aloha set in various colors--shorts, sandals, and tops. I expect a hat too) in the shop along with the "main group" (Minnie, Mickey, Donald, Goofy, and Daisy) having Summer themed clothing on occasionally. 

That's all I've really noticed though. There is a whole set of Summer-themed cafe stuff QR Codes you can download from the Japanese site though and two Summer ones on the US site (same as some of the ones on the Japanese site) that you can scan. These have been out for ages though so..


----------



## Bcat

I've been thinking about getting this. I'm a huge Disnerd and this looks kind of fun...


----------



## Rendra

It is a lot of fun but not relaxing like ACNL. I find myself running from my cafe to 100 Acre Woods (taking care of the plants) and then doing a mission or 2 to gather items for the cafe.
Now that it is summertime in New Leaf, I'm not spending as much time playing DMW because there are so many bugs & fish to catch this time of year.
At least with DMW it doesn't matter if you miss a few days/weeks/months of playing, no one is going to move away or be angry that they haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## Rendra

New Nintendo Zone DLC out today. Minnie ears & dress in green and light blue pumps.
Wonder what the monthly DLC will be starting next Friday (August 1st)? It will probably be another casual t-shirt, but which one? Japan has already gotten a Stitch, Minnie, Western, Donald and yellow Aloha t-shirts. Will we be getting one of them? I doubt we'll be getting the Halloween, Candy Cane or Snowflake t-shirts until later.
I wonder if we will ever get the Japanese furniture set that I've seen on the Japan DMW site? It looks really cool.


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> It is a lot of fun but not relaxing like ACNL. I find myself running from my cafe to 100 Acre Woods (taking care of the plants) and then doing a mission or 2 to gather items for the cafe.



Me too! I thought it would be relaxing because you don't have to play all the time and when you don't play no one leaves or gets mad at you. But the actual gameplay is a lot more frantic for me. I'm thinking it's because there are more characters you interact with, the larger amount of places you have to run around in, and more things in different places, especially things you have to keep a mental tally of somewhat--it makes a lot of brain work. lol, I'm learning that I'm really a lazy person.


----------



## Swiftstream

Does anybody still play this? I hate grinding for items ; - ;


----------



## LyraVale

Also, anyone notice once you start playing, you get sort of stuck in this loop? I almost avoid playing, unless I know I'm going to have a HUGE chunk of time, because I can't just stop and leave requests undone. It just bugs me. lol Or if I think there was a sticker I'm close to getting etc...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Does anybody still play this? I hate grinding for items ; - ;



Ya, when I first start, I'm good, but I kind of do too by the end of playing for a few HOURS. I keep thinking, "am I having fun? really?" XD


----------



## Rendra

Swiftstream said:


> Does anybody still play this? I hate grinding for items ; - ;



I play most everyday. Mainly it is going around collecting cards and then trading them in. I have 299/300 cards. I only have Lion King Gold left to get. I will also do the decorating/staff outfit Cafe Requests to get my Party meter up. When the party meter is full, I'll throw a Snow White party (hopefully will get 2 - 3 characters to attend to get more cards). I also try to go to 10 - 20 cafes on-line so they maybe visit me and I can get cards from them. If I have time, I'll do maybe a couple of missions to get some of the rarer items.
Also, does anyone know what #146 in the Collection/Outfits is? It's between #145 Happy Crown & #147 Sparkly Crown, so I assume it is somekind of crown.


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> I play most everyday. Mainly it is going around collecting cards and then trading them in. I have 299/300 cards. I only have Lion King Gold left to get. I will also do the decorating/staff outfit Cafe Requests to get my Party meter up. When the party meter is full, I'll throw a Snow White party (hopefully will get 2 - 3 characters to attend to get more cards). I also try to go to 10 - 20 cafes on-line so they maybe visit me and I can get cards from them. If I have time, I'll do maybe a couple of missions to get some of the rarer items.
> Also, does anyone know what #146 in the Collection/Outfits is? It's between #145 Happy Crown & #147 Sparkly Crown, so I assume it is somekind of crown.



Aw, it sucks when you only need one last one of something...it's always frustrating to me. I hope you get it soon!  

I still haven't figured out how to get specific characters into the cafe parties. Is it a furniture thing? Or do they have to be in town at the time?


----------



## Rendra

To get a specific character to attend your party just make sure that the majority of themes are geared towards them. If you have Snow White table & chair and staff outfits, that is 2 combos towards Snow White or some of the dwarfs showing up. Just make sure that the other parts are geared towards other characters. You can get someone specific to show up with only 2 matching combos, just make sure that all the other parts are completly different.

Theme Combos
1. Wall & Floor match
2. Table & Chair match
3. Counter matches both wall, floor, table & chair
4. Staff outfits match
5. Food match
6. 3 table accessories match the same theme
7. 3 decorations match the same theme
8. PERFECT everything above matches one theme (character)

The character being in town has nothing to do with it. It's just what you have going on in the cafe that counts.
Good luck.


----------



## LyraVale

OH I see, thanks for explaining.  I think I've sort of randomly gotten a few themes to match, and thought it just helped with getting more $ from parties. I always miss the requests that say throw a party for so and so.

If you'd like to tell me the name of your cafe, I try to do a few a day too...so if I see it on the list I'll def go to it (and hopefully my card will be the one you need!)


----------



## Rendra

LyraVale said:


> OH I see, thanks for explaining.  I think I've sort of randomly gotten a few themes to match, and thought it just helped with getting more $ from parties. I always miss the requests that say throw a party for so and so.
> 
> If you'd like to tell me the name of your cafe, I try to do a few a day too...so if I see it on the list I'll def go to it (and hopefully my card will be the one you need!)



Yay!!! I finally got my 300th card late last night. Then I talked to the King and he gave me the Card Collecting Crown (#146, the one I didn't know what it was).
My cafe is RenyCafe if you want to visit, but I don't need the cards anymore but would still like to see what your character looks like.

Throwing Partys.
If you can get an 8 Combo when throwing a party you will get 30,000 for it.
To try for the special medals, throw a "high-end" party for the character you are trying to get the medal from. Everyone has a low-end and a high-end food and some characters have a low-end and high-end wall/floor or table/chair. If you use the high-end items when throwing a party you have a better chance of getting the medal. If it worked they will have a " ! " above their head when they come to your party. I have actually gotten the medal even when I wasn't using all the high-end items for that character, but your chances are better if you do use all the high-end items, just make sure you have enough ingredients for the food since it might take several parties before you get the medal.
Good Luck.


----------



## JCnator

Looks like Europeans are finally getting Disney Magical World, on October 24th this year! How comes they were waiting far longer than Americans did?

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/disney-magical-world-confirmed-for-europe-out-on-october-24/


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like Europeans are finally getting Disney Magical World, on October 24th this year! How comes they were waiting far longer than Americans did?
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/disney-magical-world-confirmed-for-europe-out-on-october-24/



Really? Finally! I was beginning to think this would never come to Europe!

Thanks for posting this!!! <3


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> Yay!!! I finally got my 300th card late last night. Then I talked to the King and he gave me the Card Collecting Crown (#146, the one I didn't know what it was).
> My cafe is RenyCafe if you want to visit, but I don't need the cards anymore but would still like to see what your character looks like.



Congrats! I only have about 80 cards :C loooong way to go. lol I'll def visit your cafe! My character is named Lyra too, but my cafe ain't much to look at. 

I put off playing a lot because I was still finishing my town in ACNL, but now I've been devotedly playing DMW for the last week or so...so now I'm fully committed to conquering DMW! (As long as Tomodachi Life doesn't keep distracting me...lol, first world problems!)


----------



## Laurina

I really need to pick up Disney Magical World again :c I'm so close to completing the sticker collection, I have 98/100 stickers. I still need a photo with Pete and really close to having 200 different types of cards. I've also barely made a dent in the Pirates of the Caribbean episodes. Still have plenty of ideas for jazzing up my Cafe.


----------



## Jennifer

I have just 7 cards to go. Haven't had much time to play so... 

It's still kind of a more relaxing game--I mean, look how long holidays last. I think it can just feel a bit stressful since favors only last for about 12 hours and you may get unlucky and not be able to complete them--they may not be mad at you, but when you really need what they give...

I recently got all the Secret Wands (and did a video showing off each wand) and now I'm just working on getting 3 more of Minnie's Cafe Medal for the hood and 1 more of Mickey's Cafe Medal for the Director's Chair. Sadly, I ran out of Big Bad Mushrooms and Comet Tails AGAIN and I have awful luck getting them :/

Edit: Also, Disney Magical World will be out in Europe October 24th with the PotC DLC coming out in November.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

this game isnt very magical and im a little disappointed by that


----------



## ValtermcPires

Glad this game will reach EU, i did love NL and Tomodachi Life, pretty sure i will enjoy this one!


----------



## LyraVale

ValtermcPires said:


> Glad this game will reach EU, i did love NL and Tomodachi Life, pretty sure i will enjoy this one!



I find it really fun and I'm glad I got it. It starts out really easy, but it does get a bit challenging later on...I really love ACNL, and I got addicted to it for a whole year, which is pretty amazing for any game. DMW isn't going to have my attention for a year like that, but for now I'm loving it. It's actually a really well done game, with a good amount of content. I'm surprised it's not more popular.


----------



## ValtermcPires

LyraVale said:


> I find it really fun and I'm glad I got it. It starts out really easy, but it does get a bit challenging later on...I really love ACNL, and I got addicted to it for a whole year, which is pretty amazing for any game. DMW isn't going to have my attention for a year like that, but for now I'm loving it. It's actually a really well done game, with a good amount of content. I'm surprised it's not more popular.



But the mechanics are similar to ACNL?


----------



## Zanessa

I haven't played this in a while. Loss of interest maybe? :/


----------



## Jennifer

ValtermcPires said:


> But the mechanics are similar to ACNL?



Nah, mechanics vary quite a bit. It's more of an Adventure Simulation with a restaurant you own. Think of those games where you have a shop and need to go out battling for items to sell in said shop. 

I think the main issue people don't look at it is they immediately mark it off because "Disney" or the fact that it looks very girly. 

That said, the game really requires a good bit of dedication to complete it just because of the rarity of items and how long some the dungeons are and I think people expected it to be much easier and it actually gets pretty hard. I still have a bunch of items I need, but just can't get the ingredients--I'm just super unlucky with it  

At the same time, since there's not really any deadlines (except with favors/events and if you've gotten all you really need from favors, there's no reason to keep checking until a new event starts), the nagging feeling of reminding the person to play isn't always there unless they want to collect everything.


----------



## LyraVale

I totally agree with Jennifer, it's very different from ACNL. There's actually quests where you battle ghosts and have to go searching for the items you need, and that can be very challenging for the rarer stuff and harder quests. I can't even get through the second part of the dungeon :'c yet. 

One thing I don't like about the game, it's kind of a dumb complaint, but it's very heavy on your right thumb. lol I seriously only stop playing when my thumb starts hurting. Everything involves jamming on the A/B buttons...especially running. Walking around is IMPOSSIBLY slow, so you have to pretty much hold down the B button the ENTIRE time you play, and I pound on it whenever I talk to someone, and in quests....haha, whine whine. But seriously, that's my only complaint.

BTW, I got a message IG to go talk to Bella about DLC, but when I go to Downloadable, it says I already got everything. Is there anything new DLC-wise in the last day or so? Weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder if it's just a reminder to get the NZ DLC, since that's expiring 08/07, but I already got that. :/


----------



## jvgsjeff

LyraVale said:


> BTW, I got a message IG to go talk to Bella about DLC, but when I go to Downloadable, it says I already got everything. Is there anything new DLC-wise in the last day or so? Weird.



There's the casual summer T-shirt, which is new for August. Not very exciting, though.


----------



## LyraVale

jvgsjeff said:


> There's the casual summer T-shirt, which is new for August. Not very exciting, though.



I got that and the NZ outfit a few days ago. I actually find all the T-shirt DLC a tad boring. But I got the message IG to check out DLC with Bella, last night. I think it might just be a system error, not recognizing the DLC is already obtained.


----------



## Jennifer

I always get the DLC message several times--not sure why.

But yeah, pressing the R trigger to do the twirl can help lessen the pain from holding B to run. Definitely does hurt your fingers after a while @-@


----------



## LyraVale

I wish they had switched those 2 functions. The twirling is cute, but if that was on B, then it would be a cute thing you could do once in a while. It was so nice to use R to run in ACNL, and that didn't involve half as much walking/running (since the landscape is so much bigger in this game). 

So, I got to 74 stickers and I was getting kind of sad that the game would be "over" soon. Um, no. I really didn't expect it to suddenly get so hard! The earlier stickers and quests were deceptively easy...now the challenges begin! I bought the paid DLC wands, so maybe that's why they were easier before, but now I think I need to up the wand power. Are the secret wands (I haven't found/made any yet) more powerful? 

Anyway, I'm actually happy that I still have so much playing left. XD


----------



## jvgsjeff

LyraVale said:


> I bought the paid DLC wands, so maybe that's why they were easier before, but now I think I need to up the wand power. Are the secret wands (I haven't found/made any yet) more powerful?



Yes, the secret wands have a power rating of 2000, and the paid DLC wands are only 1000. I believe the best non-secret wands have a power rating of 1800.


----------



## LyraVale

jvgsjeff said:


> Yes, the secret wands have a power rating of 2000, and the paid DLC wands are only 1000. I believe the best non-secret wands have a power rating of 1800.



I kind of figured, thanks for letting me know. 

It's funny you posted right now, I was just reading on your blog about how to post pics to miiverse! I hope you see this and can answer: is there a way to do it without posting? Or can you delete the post later? I just want to use it to transfer the pics to my computer, but not necessarily be posting on miiverse... (I'm pretty sure this question is still relevant to the topic since in DMW doesn't let you take screenshots any other way.)


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> I wish they had switched those 2 functions. The twirling is cute, but if that was on B, then it would be a cute thing you could do once in a while. It was so nice to use R to run in ACNL, and that didn't involve half as much walking/running (since the landscape is so much bigger in this game).



Personally, I hate running with the R button--I find that hurts my hand more.

As an added note on the wands, the DLC wands just have a different appearance/color both in the magic attack and the wand itself. They aren't even close to the best wands you can get even before the Secret ones--the best wands right before the secret ones are 1800 attack. 

And yes, you can delete posts on Miiverse.


----------



## cIementine

Is this game ever going to be released in the UK?


----------



## Jennifer

Marie said:


> Is this game ever going to be released in the UK?



Yes. As I said on the last page, Disney Magical World will be out in Europe October 24th with the PotC DLC coming out in November.


----------



## Zanessa

Marie said:


> Is this game ever going to be released in the UK?





TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like Europeans are finally getting Disney Magical World, on October 24th this year! How comes they were waiting far longer than Americans did?
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/disney-magical-world-confirmed-for-europe-out-on-october-24/





Jennifer said:


> Edit: Also, Disney Magical World will be out in Europe October 24th with the PotC DLC coming out in November.




Looks like it!


----------



## electtric_kat

i played it like crazy when i first got it, then after a few days it just became a constant loop I haven't played it in over a week. I have not yet found the will to put it back in my ds and try again.


----------



## LyraVale

Yay! I just made an Eternity Orb Wand (1800). Thanks for the advice guys! I didn't even know I already had all but one of the ingredients for it. XD


----------



## jvgsjeff

Yeah, the action quests are much easier once you have the 1800+ wands. The levels go by quicker too, since you don't have to hit the ghosts a hundred times to kill them.


----------



## xiaonu

I do get pretty bored of the ghost quests, and sometimes they are more challenging than you think. I get frustrated quite a few times haha. Makes my palms sweat. It is fun to collect all the stickers, cards, and decorate the cafe. The game isn't like acnl at all, in the slightest. I love the girly-ness of it though ^^.


----------



## Libra

So, I'm curious. I've already decided I will get this game when it comes out in Europe, but what are the cons? I mean things like apparently you need to use the B-button a lot because you move rather slowly if you don't. I think there's also the fact that Easter lasts a long time (I can't remember how long it is in months, but I know people were mentioning that they were getting tired of it being Easter). Stuff like that.

Like I said; I will buy this game and am very much looking forward to it, but it can't hurt to know these things in advance, hence why I'm asking.


----------



## Rendra

I don't have a problem with holding down the B button to run in DMW, my problem is NOT holding down the B button when I'm playing ACNL. I've come sooooo close to killing some hybrids because I forget to NOT RUN.
Easter did last a long time (April - June) that is why I ended up TT to other seasons.
http://magic-castle-mhl.namco-ch.net/play/season.html
fyi...
Summer: July & August
Halloween: Sept 7th thru October (why Sept 7th and not the 1st... who knows?)
Christmas: Nov 17th thru Dec 25th
Winter: Dec 26th thru Feburary
Valentines: Feb 1st thru the 14th
Easter: April thru June (really long considering Easter is in April and sometimes even in March)

One con I can think of is that you have to grind for rare items to make cafe food, furniture or outfits. I'm still having trouble getting enough Silent Sunset Lilies, Truststone Plate, Big Teardrop, Whimsical Emerald Bubbles, Band Trumpet, Comet Tails and growing Starfall Radishes. But at least I've gotten all 100 stickers, all the wands (secret & normal) and all 300 cards.

I'm really glad I got this game, but it is NOT relaxing like ACNL is.
Glad that it is coming out in Europe later this year for everyone else to be able to play it.


----------



## Jennifer

The main thing with the game is you truly only get what you put into it. You really need to find a lot of time to do the episodes as you need the ingredients (while you can get them from various harvest spots too, most (especially rare ones) are only from Episodes) to make food and items and you need to sell stuff through the Cafe (You can sell extra ingredients as well, but I don't find it worth it most of the time) to make money so it's just a continuous chain. 

Not to mention some tasks require rare ingredients too. At the moment, I need 3 rare things to continue trying to throw Mickey parties for another medal and it's just super frustrating as I'm not fond of the Wonderland maps. Then there's all the rare stuff I still need to make furniture... It just requires a lot more grinding than I think people would expect.

As much as I adore the game, the grinding really gets draining. While with AC you can choose what you put them in, you don't have that much of an option with this game. You HAVE to put the time in to get everything. 

I think if you could train online it'd be a little more helpful (I've heard people having issues getting some items which I have tons of and vice versa), but since you can only trade/gift locally, it's mostly just up to you.


----------



## stitchmaker

I thought this was a young person game so I passed.  Reading about the game from my group I decided to buy it two days ago.
It's so much fun and I'm just on day 2.  I've been playing after ACNL and it's late when I get to it.  It was 1am and was happy to see all the shops were still opened.  

The only thing is I wish there was a prima guide to use.  I like to have a guide that I can look up things.
Surprised that Disney didn't make one.  Is there any good guides online?  I've seen the one on gamefaqs with where everything is.


----------



## LyraVale

I'm sad that there aren't more guides and cheats either...I guess it's just an under-appreciated game, and I'm pretty baffled as to why it's not more popular. I can only guess because it's Disney cutes-y and also starts out really easy. If the quests were harder to begin with, then maybe people would give it the respect it deserves. Only those of us who were charmed enough hung in there to find the real challenges in the game. Although admittedly I loved it from the first minute. XD

I still really hope they release the NZ DLC Pinocchio stuff again. I missed all of those. :C 

I'm wondering if there's any way once they release them to Europe to do the NZ relay/homepass thing from the US (since attwifi works for me)? Prob not, but I'm gonna try anyway. They really should re-release them, or make them somehow obtainable in the game. 

To those that have that set, if you throw a party with it, does Pinocchio show up? Or the fairy!!!?


----------



## Jennifer

I wouldn't really blame the difficulty--it's mostly just because "Disney" and it comes off as girly/childish due to how it was advertised.

Pinocchio and Geppetto can show up when throwing one of the parties @-@

I'd have liked to make a full guide for the game, but it's one of those games that if you really want to make a full guide, you'd have needed to start right away and also time travel a bit for the events. I've still debated on it, but since I can no longer see when certain stuff unlocked, it makes it a bit difficult X-x


----------



## AlphaWolf

I love this game and would definitely buy it again. I wouldn't really call it 'girly' but I definitely see more girls buying the game. 

I actually think this game is very difficult! It's one of those games where once you progress, it gets harder and harder to continue to earn stickers. Though I play it around twice a week, I'll definitely be playing it for a while. I hope you guys like the game as well!


----------



## LyraVale

Aw, I really want the Pinocchio stuff. Dern it. orz

A full guide is always nice, but  this one  is VERY helpful still for finding the items at least.

I've made myself a cheat sheet from info mostly from here and gamefaqs. 

I found some info on gamefaqs from what others have come up with for the dungeon items (I think it was a youtuber by the name of brittanydill that put it together):

Room 1
a) Flappity Trap, Illthrill & Roly-Polyrollons
b) Mean Screama Ballerinas & Screama Ballerinas
c) Polyrollons & Roly-Polyrollons

Room 2
a) Pipoppin & Poppin w/ moving hedges from Wonderland quests
b) sleeping Pipoppin & purple-aura Poppin
c) Max Waxlite & Waxlite w/ heart button that raises/lowers a fence

Room 3
a) Bingo Boingos & Boingos or falling rocks from 8 treasure chests
b) Bolterspike & Polterspike from 8 sparkly spots
c) Gassy Blastghast, Mean Screama Ballerinas, & Thwakka w/ fence that rotates by hitting gear switches

Room 4
a) Baboosh & Fawhoosh w/ switch that gets rid of lava
b) Duddoom & Thuddoom w/ switch that stops falling rocks
c) Mean Screama Ballerinas/Spooklets/Whakkas, spawned by 4 heart buttons, fenced in w/ treasure chest

Room 5
a) purple-aura Baboosh, Pipoppin, Thwakka
b) Kerspookles, Spook-Spooklers, Spookedly-Boos
c) 8 treasure chests & 4 sparkly spots

This has been really useful to me, so I don't need to reset for the stupid town people requests anymore, since these items are what you would get from those requests. Hope it helps you guys if you needed the info.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOPS so sorry....I pasted the wrong part. That was the possible enemies in each room. XD Also useful info, so I'll leave it.

THIS is the possible rewards, especially if you save all the red gems til the end:

Room 1: balloon apple seed, creamy chestnut seed, eggfruit seed, golden butterynut seed, spooky pumpkin seed, tropical herb seed, white cocoaberry seed

Room 2: snow crystal, unmelting ice, wooden puppet

Room 3
scenario a): creamy chestnut seed, eggfruit seed, sweetberry seed, tropical herb seed, white cocoaberry seed, xtra-creamy chestnut seed
scenarios b) & c): flickering candle, handkerchief of bravery, quest oar, superstar belt

Room 4: batflower, bony crystal, cloudpuff plate, pixie dust, sheriff star

Room 5: batflower, comet tail, pink ribbon tape, pixie dust, sheriff star, snow crystal, superstar belt, thundershock plate, UFO remnants


----------



## stitchmaker

I finally had visitors and figure out the No ball? quest.  I have moved on to planting items.
The gamefaqs is helpful.  Found the FVGS blog helpful.
The only problem I'm having is figuring out where the wrapped items for a person request.
So I haven't filled a lot of request so far.  Alice In Wonderland is opened so I might try there.


----------



## AlphaWolf

That is a great website! I bookmarked it. I've never really met any other people who play this game. How many stickers do you have? I only have 47, but am trying to get 1 a day.


----------



## stitchmaker

AlphaWolf said:


> That is a great website! I bookmarked it. I've never really met any other people who play this game. How many stickers do you have? I only have 47, but am trying to get 1 a day.



I haven't been playing long and got 34 yesterday.  I love the AR cards.  They helped with outfits that you don't have to make.
I need to keep list of where I find items.  The moonbeam lily is used in the caf? and furniture.  I'm just getting one on a quest in Cinderella.  Looks like I have to repeat the quest over and over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where is the dove feather?  Also the stripe leave.
I need both for outfits.


----------



## LyraVale

This site is great for figuring out which quests to do for which items. 

*Dove feather: *From the ?No Ball?!,? ?Dreamy New Dress,? episodes in the Cinderella world
*Striped leaves:* From the ?Chase the White Rabbit!,? ?Tea Partying!,? ?Stubborn Doorknob,? and ?Find the Royal Roses: Part I? forest episodes in the Alice in Wonderland world

Also if you press "Y" it opens up a menu on each quest that tells you what you're likely to get from each episode, depending on how well you do.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm thinking about restarting my game. Does anyone know if this makes me lose all my purchased items or can I download them again for free?


----------



## AlphaWolf

I think that it gets rid of purchased DLC, I know that you can re-download free though.


----------



## stitchmaker

I finally got the ruby bubble for my proper fishing rod.
I didn't have luck in the early challenges.  The fish would get away.
Found it in a harder challenge in Aladdin world. 

Not enjoying the fishing in the quests.


----------



## LyraVale

Ok, I'm stumped.

So I've got 100 stickers, and I've got most of the clothes made...probably 75-80%. But when I go to Daisy's shop, under accessories, there's still the last category that's not lit up. When I hover on it, it says "make other accessories here", but you can't select the option. Is that something that any of you guys has unlocked yet? I wonder if I need to make EVERYTHING in her store first? It's really bugging me, lol. Any ideas?


----------



## Rendra

Accessories... Other
Theses are:
Cheshire Cat Trendy Earmuffs (pretty sure you get the recipe for the outfit from the cat as a reward but maybe only in winter) Set includes Trendy Earmuffs, Trendy Jacket, Trendy Shorts & Trendy Boots.
and
7 different colors of Winter Earmuffs (white, yellow, black, brown, purple, pink & green) I don't remember how I got my first set of these but I'm sure it didn't happen until winter, but the set includes Winter Earmuffs, Winter Down Jacket, Winter Shorts (yes shorts) and Winter Knee-High Boots.
I have done alot of TT in this game and have gone thru all of the seasons because I was 'sick & tired' of Easter lasting soooooo long.
I guess you will have to wait until winter to get these or TT.
Good Luck.


----------



## Libra

Pre-ordered the game on Amazon France yesterday. Looking forward to playing it!


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> Accessories... Other
> Theses are:
> Cheshire Cat Trendy Earmuffs (pretty sure you get the recipe for the outfit from the cat as a reward but maybe only in winter) Set includes Trendy Earmuffs, Trendy Jacket, Trendy Shorts & Trendy Boots.
> and
> 7 different colors of Winter Earmuffs (white, yellow, black, brown, purple, pink & green) I don't remember how I got my first set of these but I'm sure it didn't happen until winter, but the set includes Winter Earmuffs, Winter Down Jacket, Winter Shorts (yes shorts) and Winter Knee-High Boots.
> I have done alot of TT in this game and have gone thru all of the seasons because I was 'sick & tired' of Easter lasting soooooo long.
> I guess you will have to wait until winter to get these or TT.
> Good Luck.



OH! I didn't even think it might be a seasonal thing. XD Thanks for explaining. I haven't been TT-ing because I've also been playing Tomodachi Life, but I think I'm going to soon. Now I'm excited that there's still something new to come in the game, since I was sad that it was kind of over. I wish they'd release some new DLC or something. I really enjoyed the game--I don't want to put it down just yet.


----------



## Rendra

If you look at Collections - Clothes, there is still Fall & Winter clothes to get as well as furniture & food for the cafe for Halloween, Christmas & Winter.


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> If you look at Collections - Clothes, there is still Fall & Winter clothes to get as well as furniture & food for the cafe for Halloween, Christmas & Winter.



Good to know. And I still have yet to get a perfect score on that first Cinderella ball. lol It's KILLLING me. I always have 1 good, no matter how hard I try. I think I might be doing that one for the rest of my life. XD


----------



## Rendra

I was terrible at the balls as well. Didn't think I would ever be able to get passed them let alone get 100 stickers but finally I did and I'm sure you will get pass them as well.
Good Luck!


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> I was terrible at the balls as well. Didn't think I would ever be able to get passed them let alone get 100 stickers but finally I did and I'm sure you will get pass them as well.
> Good Luck!



Well, I got past all the balls, but the first one, I think if you get a PERFECT score, no mistakes and all very goods, then you get the dress recipe. Every once in a while I go back to it and try to get that perfect score, but I always get 1 good (instead of very good) and it messes up my perfect score. The "special" points don't help, it won't let me change my outfit, so I know it's just a matter of actually doing it perfectly. Anyway, I've done it a thousand times now. Still not perfectly. XD 

Although I secretly think I have that dress from the first time I passed it?? I don't see the name of it in my gowns that I own...but IDK. Anyway, I reallllly just want to do it one time perfectly. OBSESSION!


----------



## LyraVale

Finally there's new DLC from this game...1 free (Witch Pumpkin Lantern) and 1 paid (Pooh/Bee costume). I think I'm only gonna get the lantern. IDK, I might end up getting the Pooh one also, but it looks a lot like the Pooh costume in the game. I haven't done the Halloween season in the game yet, so it depends on if it'll come in handy for some reason.

I really love this game, I wish they'd release another world, or something. If they had put wi-fi ability in it, so we could trade, or visit each others towns like ACNL, it would have been perfect. A lot more people would have played, and still be hooked. 

Do you think they'll make another version of this game ever? Is there any games that are similar to it?
Is anyone out there still, on this thread??


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> Finally there's new DLC from this game...1 free (Witch Pumpkin Lantern) and 1 paid (Pooh/Bee costume). I think I'm only gonna get the lantern. IDK, I might end up getting the Pooh one also, but it looks a lot like the Pooh costume in the game. I haven't done the Halloween season in the game yet, so it depends on if it'll come in handy for some reason.
> 
> I really love this game, I wish they'd release another world, or something. If they had put wi-fi ability in it, so we could trade, or visit each others towns like ACNL, it would have been perfect. A lot more people would have played, and still be hooked.
> 
> Do you think they'll make another version of this game ever? Is there any games that are similar to it?
> Is anyone out there still, on this thread??



There's two other free ones--the Western Shirt and the Minnie Glow Headband which are the only ones up right now--rest won't be out until the 7th. 

I'm not sure. I wish they'd just continue to add to it. Fantasy Life is pretty similar and will be out soon, but it's more RPG focused


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> There's two other free ones--the Western Shirt and the Minnie Glow Headband which are the only ones up right now--rest won't be out until the 7th.
> 
> I'm not sure. I wish they'd just continue to add to it. Fantasy Life is pretty similar and will be out soon, but it's more RPG focused



Oh I thought I already had those. XD They look very similar to previous items.

I just looked up Fantasy Life and it looks pretty good! Graphic-wise it looks kind of old fashioned to me though. Like something you'd play online. But I actually haven't played any of those games, so it's just the impression I have.

My friend has been trying to convince me to try Kindgdom Hearts for the longest time, but if I do, I wouldn't want to just jump in out of nowhere with the 3DS version...and I don't have a PS, etc. So yeah, it's prob not gonna happen. But I think that's the most similar, being Disney characters and having quests and such.


----------



## Rendra

The new Halloween DLC, I'm a little disappointed with. The free lantern is cool and I like the Pooh bee outfit recipe but the Halloween episode I'm disappointed with. You get 3 spooky pumpkin seeds as your reward but you can buy a spooky pumpkin seed now from McDucks for 3,000 coins twice a day. $1 plus tax for the Pooh outfit recipe is OK, I guess, but you still have to have the materials and the coins to even make it. I hope any new paid DLC is much better.


----------



## Jennifer

I actually had everything except one item to make the Pooh outfit. The episode was still fun--the reward isn't really the point of them I think. I think it's just for new story content so.

I'm mostly sad that I got a Halloween favor yesterday finally and it needed something I didn't have  Hopefully I'll get a Halloween Outfit soon.


----------



## Libra

Current price on Amazon France is 34,99 EUR. Cheaper than I thought it would be (actually, it started at 44,99 EUR, went down to 39,99 EUR and now again to 34,99 EUR), but I'm not complaining, on the contrary! I figure the 5 EUR I save (since I pre-ordered when it was 39,99 EUR) can be used for the Pirates of the Caribbean DLC!


----------



## stitchmaker

I had everything to make the Pooh outfit.
I need to get the bubble for the carrot outfit.  Read that a resident can request it.
Time to get fishing at 100 acres.

  Old and my reaction time isn't fast enough for the Cinderella balls.  My nephew tried it and it took along time to win the one star ball.  He was annoyed that 4 misses didn't give him the win.  He showed me the sliding thing and I get it most of the time.
I do have an old hand injury and it doesn't work that well.


----------



## Rendra

I'm 50 and it took me a lot of times to pass the 1st ballroom dance. I even recorded it on my phone and just kept rewatching it over & over & over. Finally I passed. The later balls seem to be easier but maybe it is just because I'm use to it. Good Luck.

I had everything to make the Pooh Bee outfit and a 2nd Halloween lantern. I really like Halloween in-game and irl.


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> I'm 50 and it took me a lot of times to pass the 1st ballroom dance. I even recorded it on my phone and just kept rewatching it over & over & over. Finally I passed. The later balls seem to be easier but maybe it is just because I'm use to it. Good Luck.



I agree the other ones are easier somehow. I think because the others I just passed them whereas this one I'm trying to also get a perfect score.

I believe you get the dress that's on the rewards list only if you have a  perfect score. *If I'm wrong and you get the dress just from passing it, can someone please correct me?* 

I passed it a looong time ago, and I didn't pay attention to what I won. I checked my collection and with Daisy and I don't see a dress by that name, so I don't think I got it just by passing. I think I have to get a perfect score---which means you can't have any misses, and not even 1 "good". But no matter how I do it, I always end up with 1 "good" instead of "very good" and it keeps me from having the perfect score. 

I know I just have to keep doing it and one day it'll just randomly happen. lol But it's INSANE how many times I've done it already. Literally hours probably if you combined all the times I've tried. XD


----------



## Jennifer

Pretty sure as long as you pass, you get the dress. @-@

It's all about the combos so if you get a miss somewhere in the middle, that can screw up the whole thing. It's always the same pattern though so you can memorize it.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Pretty sure as long as you pass, you get the dress. @-@
> 
> It's all about the combos so if you get a miss somewhere in the middle, that can screw up the whole thing. It's always the same pattern though so you can memorize it.



I really wish there was a guide that showed a picture of the dress or something. I know I don't have any dress by the same name in my collection. 

And yeah, the patterns are burned into my brain now. lol...and I'm a musician IRL, so it REALLY kills me that I can't get it perfect, because the pattern, the tempo, everything about it is fairly straightforward and not THAT difficult. :c IDK what my problem is. lol


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> I really wish there was a guide that showed a picture of the dress or something. I know I don't have any dress by the same name in my collection.
> 
> And yeah, the patterns are burned into my brain now. lol...and I'm a musician IRL, so it REALLY kills me that I can't get it perfect, because the pattern, the tempo, everything about it is fairly straightforward and not THAT difficult. :c IDK what my problem is. lol



Which dress/ball do you mean? I've finished all of them so I can check. 

This game is honestly the first rhythm game I had no issues with due to how it works XD


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Which dress/ball do you mean? I've finished all of them so I can check.
> 
> This game is honestly the first rhythm game I had no issues with due to how it works XD



Oh darn I'm not near my game right now so I can't check what it's called. haha, I'm supposedly at work. XD 

It's the first prize for that ball, so you know when you check by pushing "y" it's literally the first item on there. I'd appreciate it if you check! If you need me to find the name first, I'll do it in a few hours and get back to you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and the ball is the "to the first ball" episode.


----------



## Jennifer

Yes, but I don't know which ball you mean specifically 

If you mean the first one... Ball Outfit includes the Ball Princess Dress in each color, the Ballroom Tuxedo in each color, the Ballroom Crown in each color, the Ballroom Princess Headband in each color, the Ballroom Boots in each Color and the Ball Princess Heels in each color.

You also get the outfit you're given by the Fairy Godmother to keep.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Yes, but I don't know which ball you mean specifically
> 
> If you mean the first one... Ball Outfit includes the Ball Princess Dress in each color, the Ballroom Tuxedo in each color, the Ballroom Crown in each color, the Ballroom Princess Headband in each color, the Ballroom Boots in each Color and the Ball Princess Heels in each color.
> 
> You also get the outfit you're given by the Fairy Godmother to keep.



OH! I just checked it and yes it's called "Ballroom outfit recipe". So it must be the items you listed. XD I feel so stupid, I was looking for something literally called "ballroom" dress or outfit. The other balls have a dress named after them, so IDK why they made this one different. Ugh, I wasted so much time trying to get that perfect score, and I just KNEW I probably already got the outfit. *SIGH (that's a sigh/scream) lol

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Swiftstream

Anything new in this month? I haven't touched my cartridge in a good 2 months...


----------



## stitchmaker

I finally finished the dungeon after I stopped open the big chest at the end of each level.
It kept taking away my extra lives so I didn't move on.
Got a boat load of items that will come in handy for Peter Pan party.
I've been stuck on that one for awhile.


----------



## LyraVale

stitchmaker said:


> I finally finished the dungeon after I stopped open the big chest at the end of each level.
> It kept taking away my extra lives so I didn't move on.
> Got a boat load of items that will come in handy for Peter Pan party.
> I've been stuck on that one for awhile.



Congrats! Yes it's very tough, especially with the lower powered wands! 

I prefer to save all my red gems until the very last room too, unless I need one of the items from the other rooms. There's a cheat that I posted earlier in this thread that tells you what all the possible prizes are in each room, if you choose to open those chests.


----------



## stitchmaker

Thanks I'll them up. I'm looking for certain things right now. 
The first trip into the dungeon was easy but they got harder.  Thankfully the game gives you the good luck charms.

I'm looking for big bad mushrooms right now.  Did the listed quests and didn't get any.


----------



## LyraVale

stitchmaker said:


> Thanks I'll them up. I'm looking for certain things right now.
> The first trip into the dungeon was easy but they got harder.  Thankfully the game gives you the good luck charms.
> 
> I'm looking for big bad mushrooms right now.  Did the listed quests and didn't get any.



The big bad mushroom is super rare, so you just have to keep trying. I know it's very annoying, I had to do the final Cinderella episode a thousand times to get a silent sunset lily. Then I realized I needed more than one. XD 

The good luck charms actually don't do anything for me. I've tried all of them, and it makes no difference so I've stopped buying them. Now I just spend all my nice points on the 2 seeds (bounty and sprouting) for farming, since they are a big help there.


----------



## Jennifer

I hate those mushrooms so much. I have such a hard time with them :/


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally got one without a charm.
Last night the 3 star fishing charm didn't work until the last few minutes.  Found the legendary fish and got another sticker.

Someone on gamefaqs is working on a guide.  It's 70% done.
I like the tip the poster gave about the seed of sprouting.  Planted 8 and put a seed in the middle.
It was done in under 1 minute.  Repeat the sparkle seed and owl seed until they were full.  99 big turnips are in my stash.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I just finished the prologue.

I don't know what I'm suppose to do with my life now


----------



## LyraVale

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just finished the prologue.
> 
> I don't know what I'm suppose to do with my life now



lol, the rest of the stickers, quests, cards, cafe...aw, I miss when I had a lot to do. 

Nowadays, I don't play as much, because I think I don't want to finish all the PotC episodes and then be really done. I wish they'd release another world. I secretly have wanted a Neverland world the whole time. That would have been amazing.


----------



## Swiftstream

LoveMcQueen said:


> I just finished the prologue.
> 
> I don't know what I'm suppose to do with my life now


It's actually really fun for the first few weeks; I stopped playing 'cuz I finished all the episodes.
Complete episodes, do quests, buy & make clothes/furniture, work on your cafe, visit other people's cafes, make wands, etc.

There's lots to do!


----------



## LyraVale

IDK if anyone else here missed some of the Nintendo Zone DLC that was released when the game first came out...but I've always been annoyed that I started playing the game too late and missed the first few. 

Anyway, on gamefaqs someone suggested that people contact Nintendo and show an interest in having them re-released. If enough of us ask, they'll either re-release them, or make them available some other way. 

I called Nintendo they said it's better if everyone sends an email (to the main contact email on the Nintendo website). That way they can track the numbers better of the amount of people who are interested. 

They also said to make sure you don't just say DLC, but that you specify you would like them to re-release the "limited time spotpass/Nintendo Zone DLC". 

Just thought I'd share this with you guys.


----------



## LyraVale

OH I just have to share this lol 

I just caught 2 golden goldfish back to back in the 100 acre woods area! They were in the part of the river I never go to, and I just sat there on a whim after getting my honey from the nearby tree. Yay, now I have 2 honey amber bubbles! 

Is anyone else still playing this lovely game? 

I tend to leave it in favor of other games for a few days but then when I come back I get into it again right away...in spite of the fact that I've conquered 85-90% of the game, I'm rarely (if ever) bored by it.


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> OH I just have to share this lol
> 
> I just caught 2 golden goldfish back to back in the 100 acre woods area! They were in the part of the river I never go to, and I just sat there on a whim after getting my honey from the nearby tree. Yay, now I have 2 honey amber bubbles!
> 
> Is anyone else still playing this lovely game?
> 
> I tend to leave it in favor of other games for a few days but then when I come back I get into it again right away...in spite of the fact that I've conquered 85-90% of the game, I'm rarely (if ever) bored by it.



Congrats! Those Goldfish tend to hate me. So happy I finally was able to make the Carrot Costume. 

I still play everyday--though, mostly just to check the shops. I have trouble with grind-based stuff so I haven't really been doing the episodes much. I really need to do them more though :/ Just kind of discouraged after trying so many times to get certain materials for things (plus more Cafe Medals--I need 3 of Minnie's and 1 of Mickey's for clothing and furniture).


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Congrats! Those Goldfish tend to hate me. So happy I finally was able to make the Carrot Costume.
> 
> I still play everyday--though, mostly just to check the shops. I have trouble with grind-based stuff so I haven't really been doing the episodes much. I really need to do them more though :/ Just kind of discouraged after trying so many times to get certain materials for things (plus more Cafe Medals--I need 3 of Minnie's and 1 of Mickey's for clothing and furniture).



Yas! I can finally make my carrot head! lol A lot of items need the honey amber bubbles though. :c

I don't mind the easy episodes, but at this point a lot of the items I need tend to be in the later (LONGER!) episodes, and I'm a little lazy about that too. XD That silent sunset lily from the final Cinderella episode is killing me still, it's been the hardest item in the game for me.

The Minnie cafe medal wasn't too bad TBH. Maybe I got lucky, but she gave them to me fairly easily. I decided to make that one hood in all 3 colors, and then the wand, so...I think it only took 6-7 parties to get 4 medals from her. 

Are you doing the different colors for each outfit too? The completionist in me won't be happy until I do that. It's fine though, since it keeps me interested in playing still.


----------



## Jennifer

Most of my items need the larger stuff, but I also have issues with many early level items--like Dove Feathers hate me. I have so much trouble getting them to show up. 

I got my first one pretty quickly, but it's been over 20 parties and I still haven't gotten a second :/ 

Not looking forward to Mickey's either as many of the ingredients hate showing up for me. 

Yep @-@ Need to 100%. Can't say enough how much I hate that you can't gift/trade online :/


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Most of my items need the larger stuff, but I also have issues with many early level items--like Dove Feathers hate me. I have so much trouble getting them to show up.
> 
> I got my first one pretty quickly, but it's been over 20 parties and I still haven't gotten a second :/
> 
> Not looking forward to Mickey's either as many of the ingredients hate showing up for me.
> 
> Yep @-@ Need to 100%. Can't say enough how much I hate that you can't gift/trade online :/



Aw, that sucks. I have 21 dove feathers and I would give them to you if I could. :c What do you need them for btw? 

And the early episodes are at least short, so it's not a waste of time to go through it and not end up with the item you needed. I'm not 100% sure, but it seems if you do them with a lower powered wand, you can get more red gems, so you can get a better payoff on the last chest. Have you noticed that, or am I imagining it?

It really would be so great if you could trade online, and also to visit and interact with each other in the cafe. I think you can do it with local play, but it's not a popular enough game where there would be tons of opportunities to do that. I've never even had a chance to try it.


----------



## Rendra

A tip/cheat about throwing parties to get Cafe Medals.
Use the Cafe Requests to get your Party meter full.
Set everything up in your cafe (decorating, food & clothing to get an 8 combo for the character medal you are trying for).
Then SAVE.
Then throw the party. If the character doesn't give you the medal, then turn off the game without saving. Start the game up again and throw the party. Rinse and repeat until you get the medal.
You don't even have to have the high-end decorations or food to get the medal. I would throw low-end parties for Donald (because I had already gotten several medals from him) and every few parties he would give me a medal again.

Silent Sunset Lily & Truststone Plate were the items I had the worst time getting. I still do a few episodes each day, mainly to get different mushrooms since you can't grow them.
I have long since gotten all 100 stickers, all 300 cards, finished all of the episodes and have 100% my catalog (other than the DLC items that will come out over the next few months). Yes, I TT and have already gotten the in-game Christmas, Winter & Valentine's items.


----------



## Libra

I still have to wait a while before this game comes out in Europe.


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> Aw, that sucks. I have 21 dove feathers and I would give them to you if I could. :c What do you need them for btw?
> 
> And the early episodes are at least short, so it's not a waste of time to go through it and not end up with the item you needed. I'm not 100% sure, but it seems if you do them with a lower powered wand, you can get more red gems, so you can get a better payoff on the last chest. Have you noticed that, or am I imagining it?
> 
> It really would be so great if you could trade online, and also to visit and interact with each other in the cafe. I think you can do it with local play, but it's not a popular enough game where there would be tons of opportunities to do that. I've never even had a chance to try it.



Some favors and a few item colors mostly. But yeah, there's just certain earlier items that hate me in each area and I have awful luck with it. I've had it go back and forth honestly. 

Rendra - I've actually tried doing that before--saving and quitting for hours and nothing so I stopped trying. Maybe I'll try again, but I just think I'm too unlucky for it. 

Yeah, those items are a pain too so bleh. I got all 100 stickers pretty early on and got all 300 cards a month or two ago--I don't time travel so items will be a while. In general, my game goals are:
1. 100% Catalog
2. Get all Stickers
3. Get All Cards
4. Make your own special cafe layout
5. Make your own special room layout
6. Find your favorite outfit
7. Get a photo with every character in the cafe (including different character outfits such as Halloween costumes)
8. Get a special photo with every character in the cafe (excluding different outfits as location doesn't matter based on costumes)
9. 100% every episode

I still haven't figured out how to trigger Mickey's and Minnie's more modern outfits shown on the Japanese page--not sure if you even can. Besides that, there's a few characters it seems you can not get a picture with despite having favors (The Doorknob, Mad Hatter, March Hare, Aladdin with Carpet, possibly Phil?, Aladdin with Jasmine (it'll always be Jasmine with Aladdin--she always gives the favor so she's the one who asks about the picture--in general, I've found who asks does actually change up the photo with only a few exceptions)). 

I find I only have 1, 7, and 8 left on that list but it'll still be a while...


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> I still haven't figured out how to trigger Mickey's and Minnie's more modern outfits shown on the Japanese page--not sure if you even can.



I believe those are McDuck's items only. I have the Mickey modern outfit which is these items:

Mickey Modern Hunting Cap
Mickey Modern Jacket
Mickey Modern Trousers
Mickey Modern Sneakers

But I don't have the Minnie Modern. I wish I knew how I got the Mickey Modern items. I'm almost certain I got them at McDucks, because if it was a recipe I'd somehow earned then the items would be available at Daisy's, but they aren't. 



Rendra said:


> A tip/cheat about throwing parties to get Cafe Medals.
> Use the Cafe Requests to get your Party meter full.
> Set everything up in your cafe (decorating, food & clothing to get an 8 combo for the character medal you are trying for).
> Then SAVE.
> Then throw the party. If the character doesn't give you the medal, then turn off the game without saving. Start the game up again and throw the party. Rinse and repeat until you get the medal.
> You don't even have to have the high-end decorations or food to get the medal. I would throw low-end parties for Donald (because I had already gotten several medals from him) and every few parties he would give me a medal again.



I do pretty much that, except I save before I make the food. Then I change up the food to see which characters show up. The Aladdin one was tough, but everyone else only took a few resets. I do think it just depends on how lucky you get. 

I'm stuck at resetting for cards though. The resetting gets very boring so now that's the only thing I'll spend time resetting. Well, that and farming to get special seeds from harvesting, but that's usually only a couple of resets. The cards are a nightmare though. 


BTW, does anyone else HATE Daisy's voice as much as I do? I seriously avoid her as much as possible, her voice just doesn't fit in the game. Her and the picture guy, they annoy me so much. But I can laugh at his cheesiness, whereas HERS seriously hurts my life.


----------



## Jennifer

Modern as in their Modern costumes that Mickey and Minnie would wear--not the instore Scrooge outfits. These:









Cards aren't too bad if you remember some tips:
1. Only trade in the cards that are the same rarity--you have a higher chance to get a card of that same rarity.
2. It's easier to reset in front of a character who will give you a card since they only have a 1/5 or 1/10 chance of giving you once you need versus 1/300 (or 1/60 if you do the rarity trick).


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Modern as in their Modern costumes that Mickey and Minnie would wear--not the instore Scrooge outfits. These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards aren't too bad if you remember some tips:
> 1. Only trade in the cards that are the same rarity--you have a higher chance to get a card of that same rarity.
> 2. It's easier to reset in front of a character who will give you a card since they only have a 1/5 or 1/10 chance of giving you once you need versus 1/300 (or 1/60 if you do the rarity trick).



Oh, no I don't know about those outfits. The Minnie one looks like the basic Minnie outfit though, one of the earliest stuff you can make. But that dress is more poofy, and it doesn't have the modern title. So it's probably not it. Hmmm, IDK. I wish there was a list of items. How will you feel like you've got 100%? Is there a list you're using?

Also, you're a genius about resetting in front of characters instead of with the card guy! IDK why I didn't think of that! lol XD


----------



## Jennifer

Like I said, it's not the outfits I want--I want to take a picture with Mickey and Minnie in their respective outfits like in the picture  You've been able to dress up with them in every other outfit shown (minus one attached to a DLC pack we haven't gotten yet). But yeah, I gave a list earlier of what I want to accomplish for 100% :3

Just remember some cards you can't get from people  But yeah, my last card was a Tinkerbell card so it helped a lot to just reset in front of her.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Like I said, it's not the outfits I want--I want to take a picture with Mickey and Minnie in their respective outfits like in the picture  You've been able to dress up with them in every other outfit shown (minus one attached to a DLC pack we haven't gotten yet). But yeah, I gave a list earlier of what I want to accomplish for 100% :3



I read your list, I just misunderstood about the outfits. When I take pics I try to wear a matching outfit a lot of times too, but only if it would make a cute pic. 

I also meant as far as the 100%-ing of the catalog, is there a list you've found of all the items. The japanese site is hard because it's just pictures to me, and I suck at matching it up to what I have.


----------



## stitchmaker

I received my first medal from Minnie yesterday.  It took a lot of melt ice to get it done.   Thanks for posting your reset tips on the medals.  Will be using it to see if I can get more.
I love the new wand and how easy it takes out the ghost.  Went thru Aladdin last quest and had a lot of stone.  Still no trustworthy plate.

How big is the 100 acre goldfish in the water?  I still haven't found on yet.


----------



## LyraVale

stitchmaker said:


> How big is the 100 acre goldfish in the water?  I still haven't found on yet.



It really isn't that huge. I feel like out by where Donald sits, the fish has to be HUGE (I have a terrible memory and can't recall what the item is that you get from that) but the 100 Acre Woods goldfish really wasn't too big. Just bigger than the usual ones you see.


----------



## stitchmaker

The nearby visiting a caf? feature is cool.  You can give friends presents or yourself if you have 2 copies.
Nice way to help someone starting up. Or if you have a good run getting rare items.  The other night the game was giving up big bad mushrooms a lot.


----------



## stitchmaker

How do you get a Special Score in the dancing ones?   One point has only been mark on the special score.
I'm getting better but not good enough.


----------



## LyraVale

I'm pretty sure I only have ever gotten 1 on the special score too in most cases. But there's one in the middle too on some of the dances, then in that case I have gotten 2. I just try to keep tapping the special area to the rhythm and hope for the best. XD


----------



## Libra

_Disney Magical World_ comes out in a few weeks here, but I just got _Fantasy Life_, so I might wait a while before getting DMW as well. 

I'm curious as to what Europe will do with the DLC and such, though. From what I understand, there hasn't been anything interesting lately in the US? I mean, like the Pirates of the Caribbean world or something. Though I did see a Seasonal Set for Halloween? The one that looks like Pooh?

Also; this game has only one save slot, is that correct?


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> _Disney Magical World_ comes out in a few weeks here, but I just got _Fantasy Life_, so I might wait a while before getting DMW as well.
> 
> I'm curious as to what Europe will do with the DLC and such, though. From what I understand, there hasn't been anything interesting lately in the US? I mean, like the Pirates of the Caribbean world or something. Though I did see a Seasonal Set for Halloween? The one that looks like Pooh?
> 
> Also; this game has only one save slot, is that correct?



Yes, only one save slot. Also, I would assume they'd re-release the Nintendo Zone DLC items, which they released in NA every 2 weeks. The regular (paid and free) DLC is always available, and the PotC one was definitely one I'd recommend purchasing, and maybe one of the paid wands, because they start you off with a better amount of power until you get to building better wands in the game. 

Also, I love the game and I do recommend it. But since you got FL, you'll probably be ok to wait a little on DMW. 

But the only problem is that I waited from when I bought the game, to when I started to actually play, and missed a couple of the first NZ DLC items. And there's no other way to get those. SO maybe if you think that might bother you, get the game, get the NZ DLC's, but don't get into too much of the game play until you're ready to.


----------



## stitchmaker

Libra,
If you have a friend that plays you can do nearby visiting when you get the cafe.
Trade seeds,flowers and clothing with the visitor.


----------



## Libra

stitchmaker said:


> Libra,
> If you have a friend that plays you can do nearby visiting when you get the cafe.
> Trade seeds,flowers and clothing with the visitor.



Nearby visiting; you mean local play, right? Unfortunately I know no one who will get this game as well. 

I'm actually curious as to how many people will buy and play this because I think some might look at it as a children's game. And like I've said; Fantasy Life just came out so that might hurt Disney Magical World's sales (I'm not sure, but well, the game comes out in a few weeks, but if you wait a few weeks more then the new Pok?mon comes out, so...).


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> Nearby visiting; you mean local play, right? Unfortunately I know no one who will get this game as well.
> 
> I'm actually curious as to how many people will buy and play this because I think some might look at it as a children's game. And like I've said; Fantasy Life just came out so that might hurt Disney Magical World's sales (I'm not sure, but well, the game comes out in a few weeks, but if you wait a few weeks more then the new Pok?mon comes out, so...).



It's funny that people think it looks like a children's game, because I actually don't think it's that great for children. When I was super into it, I thought about getting it for my nieces. Then I realized it takes a lot of time to do things. 

For example, to make a piece of furniture, you might have to find an ingredient from a quest, or grow an ingredient so you can complete a favor for an ingredient, or even have ingredients to make food in your cafe to sell, in order to make the money to build the furniture. lol, that's WAY too complicated for young children. 

Not that they wouldn't understand the concept, but it might be a few hours to a few days of gameplay for one task, and they may get frustrated. Or they might not be able to play as much as we "grownups" can. 

I'd say the first 45-50% of the game is pretty easy, and maybe childish, but still fun for grownups. Especially gamer grownups, and ESPECIALLY gamer grownups who play Nintendo games. It's actually pretty representative of Nintendo, even though if I'm not mistaken, technically it wasn't made by Nintendo, so maybe that's why they didn't promote it like crazy.

Wow, I hope that wasn't totally incoherent. I'm pretty sure I had some kind of point in there. XD


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> Also, I love the game and I do recommend it. But since you got FL, you'll probably be ok to wait a little on DMW.



Ah yeah, I'm actually considering canceling my pre-order and getting the game later (even if that means I'd lose some of the DLC). DMW came out months ago so for some people it's "old news" by now and FL is "new and shiny", so to speak. But for me (and maybe other people in Europe feel the same), the games might be too similar, even if they're of course different as well. I might have to flip a coin to really decide. 



LyraVale said:


> Wow, I hope that wasn't totally incoherent. I'm pretty sure I had some kind of point in there. XD



Don't worry about it; I understood perfectly what you meant and I agree.  I actually talked to a friend who was considering this as well for her niece but when I explained that it wasn't _that_ easy, her reaction was pretty much "but this is a _Disney_ game! It's _supposed_ to be easy!" Well, yeah, I understand why one would think that, but eh...

Too bad the game doesn't have any real multi-player. It's nice that you can visit other people's cafes but it's also a bit of "so, that's it then? nothing more?" Still, I've been reading the posts on this thread and I'm convinced the game is great. Just that the timing could be a bit better (but I'm guessing they might have chosen that date because if it had been too close to Pok?mon, well, that wouldn't have been good either ).


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I just started the game yesterday and I really like it so far..I have an AR card question. On the Nintendo Disney game site, it says to download the AR cards to get Belle's outfit and Summer cafe items. When I  Magical Ar read the cards, I only receive seeds.  Were the cards only good for a limited time and then reverted to common seeds?


If I buy a wand dlc which one should I buy?  Thank you


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> Don't worry about it; I understood perfectly what you meant and I agree.  I actually talked to a friend who was considering this as well for her niece but when I explained that it wasn't _that_ easy, her reaction was pretty much "but this is a _Disney_ game! It's _supposed_ to be easy!" Well, yeah, I understand why one would think that, but eh...
> 
> Too bad the game doesn't have any real multi-player. It's nice that you can visit other people's cafes but it's also a bit of "so, that's it then? nothing more?" Still, I've been reading the posts on this thread and I'm convinced the game is great. Just that the timing could be a bit better (but I'm guessing they might have chosen that date because if it had been too close to Pok?mon, well, that wouldn't have been good either ).



I don't understand why they space out releasing it either. Why do they separate NA and Europe? I understand Japan getting things first, but then the rest of the world should get it all together. UNLESS, they are going to make a big deal out of each release like they do with films, then it's a good idea because they get several opportunities to hype things up, instead of people forgetting. 

But with this game, I feel like they threw it out there and just said, "meh, some people will probably like it"...

But it's a pretty nice quality game, so they must have spent a lot on developing it. I'm just a little confused at Nintendo in the DMW situation. Anyway, the Disney characters are really incidental, it doesn't even really follow any Disney stories, except loosely. The characters are the same, and relate to one another in the same way, but it's new stories for them. 

BTW, I don't blame you for being into FL right now, it sounds awesome. I love when I get into one game so much it makes me forget all other games for that moment. That's when you know it's good! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I just started the game yesterday and I really like it so far..I have an AR card question. On the Nintendo Disney game site, it says to download the AR cards to get Belle's outfit and Summer cafe items. When I  Magical Ar read the cards, I only receive seeds.  Were the cards only good for a limited time and then reverted to common seeds?
> 
> 
> If I buy a wand dlc which one should I buy?  Thank you



The AR cards should still work. The first time you scan them you get the items. If you scan it ever again, unlimited times, you get different kinds of seeds. Not bad actually if you're just starting out. Because you'll be able to plant them. Although I don't think they are rare seeds, they are for items you'd find around town anyway. 

Also other than the official Nintendo site AR cards, you can also scan the ones at this site.

As for the wands, they are worth it because they have a strength of 1000. Which is much higher than the ones you start with in the game, so it's useful. But each wand is most helpful in its own area. So for example the Cinderella one is best in the Cinderella quests...


----------



## stitchmaker

I found this site with extra AR cards.  Found some bears that I didn't have.  Like that it's all on one page.
http://carbonbeauty.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=513

- - - Post Merge - - -

Libra,
I thought it was a younger person game too and passed until a friend posted about it.
I belong to a knitting ACNL group and she was sharing information about DMW.  Picked up the DLC from the gaming store to save a few dollars on tax.  It was worth every penny.   One of the girls from Europe is getting it.  I read that you pay more for it.
It was on sale in Canada a couple of weeks for 20 dollars.  I bought another copy for my other 3DS.

So I just do nearby visits with myself.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> But with this game, I feel like they threw it out there and just said, "meh, some people will probably like it"



I've been thinking the same thing. Maybe they figured they'd test first and see how people in NA liked the game before releasing it as well in Europe. I guess I can understand their reasoning because of licenses, laws and other stuff, but I still think their timing could have been better.

But hey, at least we're getting the game, so that's something. I mean; we'll never get Rune Factory 4 and it's a mystery whether we'll one day get Story of Seasons (though now that I have Fantasy Life I can live with never being able to play Story of Seasons, haha).



stitchmaker said:


> I read that you pay more for it.



I've actually pre-ordered it on Amazon France for 34.99 EUR which is cheaper than the "normal" price ("normal" because prices tend to change from one site to another) of 39.99 EUR on Amazon France. But I might wait for a sale, don't know yet. I'm sure I'd love the game, it's just - like I've said before - a matter of timing.


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Maybe they figured they'd test first and see how people in NA liked the game before releasing it as well in Europe. I guess I can understand their reasoning because of licenses, laws and other stuff, but I still think their timing could have been better.
> 
> But hey, at least we're getting the game, so that's something. I mean; we'll never get Rune Factory 4 and it's a mystery whether we'll one day get Story of Seasons (though now that I have Fantasy Life I can live with never being able to play Story of Seasons, haha).
> 
> 
> I've actually pre-ordered it on Amazon France for 34.99 EUR which is cheaper than the "normal" price ("normal" because prices tend to change from one site to another) of 39.99 EUR on Amazon France. But I might wait for a sale, don't know yet. I'm sure I'd love the game, it's just - like I've said before - a matter of timing.



Story of Seasons looks pretty good, but is it too similar to FL? I probably wouldn't play it at the same time either, but if I like FL, and someday I finish playing it and want a similar game...Also, I've never played Harvest Moon games...so it might be fun to try. 

But 35-39 EUR is about $45-$50! That would be really hard for me to spend on any game. I've heard the cost of living, in general, in parts of Europe is higher than the US...probably more similar to living in NYC or San Francisco. Maybe if it was the norm it wouldn't seem so outlandish to me. But if it's a game you're going to get months of fun out of...then it's probably worth the money.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> Story of Seasons looks pretty good, but is it too similar to FL? I probably wouldn't play it at the same time either, but if I like FL, and someday I finish playing it and want a similar game...Also, I've never played Harvest Moon games...so it might be fun to try.



I've never played a Harvest Moon game before either, but I'd like to try one day. Thing is that I debated on getting A New Beginning but then I found out about Story of Seasons and I kinda want that one because I like how it looks (that may be a silly reason, but hey, that's how it is ).


----------



## stitchmaker

Libra,
I just looked up information about Fantasy Life.  It looks very good and like that it's done by the creators of Professor Layton.
Marking the calendar for it release and will download it.   Target had a sale on the Eshop cards.  I have a nice balance to buy 3 games.


----------



## stitchmaker

I'm working on my secret medals for the wand.  Read that I need to throw extra parties for Minnie and Mickey to get clothing and furniture.
Are they anymore characters that I need to throw the parties for?
Does anyone know that amount that I need for Minnie and Mickey.  Read that you need one for a Christmas item.

I have Minnie and Cinderella wands so far.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> But 35-39 EUR is about $45-$50! That would be really hard for me to spend on any game. I've heard the cost of living, in general, in parts of Europe is higher than the US



Ah, yeah, you can't really compare prices simply by converting the EUR into USD because - like you say - the cost of living and such is different.  I'd never spend 50 EUR on a game; 45 EUR is the maximum I'd spend and it would have to be a game I _absolutely_ want. 40 (or 39.99) EUR is more the norm of what I tend to spend on games, so 35 (or 34.99) EUR is actually cheap.  I actually tend to tell myself that "one EUR = one hour" so basically if I pay 40 EUR for a game then I'm happy if I can play it at least 40 hours; the game has been worth its money then. 

I'm surprised I'm not seeing more ads for the game here, though. It comes out in a few weeks and like I've said before; the timing isn't all that great, so it'd probably be better if they make it more known that the game will be available here as well. Wait and see, I guess!


----------



## Rendra

stitchmaker said:


> I'm working on my secret medals for the wand.  Read that I need to throw extra parties for Minnie and Mickey to get clothing and furniture.
> Are they anymore characters that I need to throw the parties for?
> Does anyone know that amount that I need for Minnie and Mickey.  Read that you need one for a Christmas item.
> 
> I have Minnie and Cinderella wands so far.



You can get medals from Goofy (Western theme), Donald (Donald theme), Alice (Alice in Wonderland theme), Aladian (Aladian theme) and Jack Sparrow (Pirate theme) parties to get the medals to make wands. You can also throw a Pooh (Pooh theme) party to get a medal, but it doesn't do anything. Extra Mickey medals are used to make some furniture & extra Minnie medals are used to make some clothes (maybe her phone also... I don't really remember).

Good Luck.


----------



## stitchmaker

Rendra,
Thanks for the info.  Finally got Donald after adding the high end floor.  It took 4 parties and he showed up.
Surprised that Daisy doesn't have one since she in the game more than Donald.  Also thought they would have a medal for Peter Pan and Snow White because they are ones you have to throw parties for from a managers request.

The Minnie and Donald Duck wands make the quest very easy.  Cleared the last Aladdin and the dungeon with a lot of health.
Time to work on the ones you listed.


----------



## Libra

Apparently there's a new AR Card on the UK website. I'm not sure if this is helpful for those who have the NA version? The card can be found here. More info I found is this:

_The card on the right is a new unreleased card [AMQJ-034] that will give you the Dale Winter Outfit. You get Dale Winter Racing Cap, Dale Winter Duffel Coat, Dale Winter Bootcuts, and Dale Winter Loafers.

The card on the left [AMQJ-054] has already been released and gives you Tropical Resort Chest, Tropical Resort Vase, Tropical Resort Water Tank, and Resort Interior Recipe 1._


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Libra said:


> Apparently there's a new AR Card on the UK website. I'm not sure if this is helpful for those who have the NA version? The card can be found here. More info I found is this:
> 
> _The card on the right is a new unreleased card [AMQJ-034] that will give you the Dale Winter Outfit. You get Dale Winter Racing Cap, Dale Winter Duffel Coat, Dale Winter Bootcuts, and Dale Winter Loafers.
> 
> The card on the left [AMQJ-054] has already been released and gives you Tropical Resort Chest, Tropical Resort Vase, Tropical Resort Water Tank, and Resort Interior Recipe 1._



Thank you! As a N.A. player, I can safely say that they work.. I haven't seen the Dale outfit before and it got me  sticker 74!


----------



## Libra

(Posting to make the post(s) before this one appear.)


----------



## stitchmaker

Thanks for the link.  
Last night I'm not sure how I did it but I pass those two balls that have stickers.
Just kept hitting the stars and came away with only 2 wrong and 75 combos.

I did the mask ball before I got the dress.  It would have been easier with the upgrade dress.


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> Apparently there's a new AR Card on the UK website. I'm not sure if this is helpful for those who have the NA version? The card can be found here. More info I found is this:
> 
> _The card on the right is a new unreleased card [AMQJ-034] that will give you the Dale Winter Outfit. You get Dale Winter Racing Cap, Dale Winter Duffel Coat, Dale Winter Bootcuts, and Dale Winter Loafers.
> 
> The card on the left [AMQJ-054] has already been released and gives you Tropical Resort Chest, Tropical Resort Vase, Tropical Resort Water Tank, and Resort Interior Recipe 1._



Yup the Dale one worked for me too (I'm in NA). Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Libra

And I've canceled my pre-order for this game. I'm going to wait to buy a used copy somewhere next year (too many games to play and too little time, ah ah ah). I have 5 EUR left in my account, so I should be able to buy the PotC DLC (assuming it's 5 EUR in Europe, I'm not sure I've seen a mention of the price yet). I'm curious how well this will sell. I've talked to a few friends about this game and none of them were even aware it existed, so... Wait and see!


----------



## Primalia

I want this game so much, not much longer for EU


----------



## n64king

What took so long for them to bring it to the EU? It's been almost a year since JP & NA got it


----------



## LyraVale

I really did love it so much, I didn't put it down for a solid 2-3 months, it was the only game I played all day (other than ACNL which was a whole other level).

Lately though I haven't really been going into it too much. I still have 20-30% to go before I can say done...but not enough motivation to do it.

I HIGHLY recommend it though. Unless you've got Fantasy Life or something else that takes up a ton of time too.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

LyraVale said:


> I really did love it so much, I didn't put it down for a solid 2-3 months, it was the only game I played all day (other than ACNL which was a whole other level).
> 
> Lately though I haven't really been going into it too much. I still have 20-30% to go before I can say done...but not enough motivation to do it.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend it though. Unless you've got Fantasy Life or something else that takes up a ton of time too.


lol. I'm at level 89 and I have a bad feeling I'm pretty maxed out. I can not pass the 2nd ball at all.


----------



## Jaebeommie

So could someone explain the good points of this game? It looks like a lot of fun


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I'm at level 89 and I have a bad feeling I'm pretty maxed out. I can not pass the 2nd ball at all.



The thing with the balls that really messed me up, is that for the LONGEST time, I didn't realize you could quit in the middle and restart. So I'd go all the way through the whole episode, even if I messed up, halfheartedly. I felt so dumb once I realized I could restart in the middle as many times as I needed...that way, I would go through and learn each little section first, then put it all together a few times to beat the ball. IDK if that helps you at all, but it really helped me to break it down, and almost choreograph it in my mind. 

Another thing that helps is if you keep time by tapping. If it's not a place where you need to be tapping, it doesn't hold it against you, and a lot of times if you're on the right beat, you get lucky.  

The last 10-20 stickers though do get really hard. Beating them is the fun...and now that I'm done with that, I'm having a bit of a difficult time living my "magical life". So I guess I'd say enjoy the torment of the tougher challenges lol.


----------



## stitchmaker

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I'm at level 89 and I have a bad feeling I'm pretty maxed out. I can not pass the 2nd ball at all.



I got my nephew to win the first one which helped to open the final chapters.  Tried to get him to do more but he passed.
So I tried again and not sure how it happened but I passed.  The stars light up too fast and I think I was spamming them and got lucky.  Also found out you can get a lot of special points at the end.  Touch the middle and going in a circle real fast.

I'm at 99 stickers and need Pete to show up.  Finally found out the Honey Amber Bubble comes from the waterfall.  So I now have the Carrot Costume.  While I'm gardening I go over to the waterfall and check it before crossing the bridge.  Noticed when your on the other side you have to sit to see what there.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Thank you sitchmaker! I  have been fishing for the honey amber to no avail so it's to the waterfall for  me! I want that carrot costume! LyraVale thank you so much for the dance suffestions (lmao) I think I just tiredly  combined suffering and suggestions.  I need to pass the ball before  Fantasy Life  comes out.lol


----------



## spCrossing

I actually want to get this game....

But it doesn't have Oswald in it...._nooo_.


----------



## Eline

I never heard of it, so i looked it up. I think I need this game omggggggg


----------



## mags

I think I'm going to get this game before the year is out.


----------



## LyraVale

sp19047 said:


> I actually want to get this game....
> 
> But it doesn't have Oswald in it...._nooo_.



Then maybe you'd like Epic Mickey Power of Illusion? I thought it was dumb when I tried the demo, and I still got sucked in somehow and bought it. XD It's fun in a really dumb way that I can't explain. Anyway it was only about $12 on Amazon...


----------



## Lovelylexi

I'm really considering getting this game. I love Disney and it looks fun. Would you guys recommend it?


----------



## Libra

n64king said:


> What took so long for them to bring it to the EU? It's been almost a year since JP & NA got it



I'm guessing that one) they didn't know if it would be a success in NA, and two) they have to translate the game into different languages (such as German and French)? But yeah, like I've said before; the timing could be a lot better. It's between Fantasy Life and the new Pok?mon and I believe that's going to hurt sales. That and the fact that you don't have any real multi-player in Disney Magical World, which is something that Fantasy Life does have.



LyraVale said:


> I HIGHLY recommend it though. Unless you've got Fantasy Life or something else that takes up a ton of time too.



Yeah, which is exactly why I canceled my pre-order. Well, two reasons, actually. The second reason is that it seems too familiar to Fantasy Life for me right now. NA got this game quite some time ago so it's not exactly "new" anymore. For EU, however, it comes shortly after Fantasy Life and could be something of a "more of the same thing". The games have their differences, of course, but still.

I'm sure I'll buy this game at some point, though. Just not soon, but somewhere probably in 2015 (which is not that far away when you think about it, haha).


----------



## stitchmaker

Yes I would recommend it.  I was late to the game because I thought it was a young person game.
Most of my time is spent playing ACNL and later I get to DMW.  It's a nice change from ACNL.  Nothing closes in DMW so you can play when you have time and miss abunch of days if you need to.  The only time you might need to play is during the holidays.
Instead of a short holiday like ACNL it last along time.  Enough to get all the items together for the holidays.

A lot of things I seen in DMW should be added to the next ACNL game.  Wish they had saved favorite sets of clothing in ACNL.


----------



## Elise

Question for those with this game and Super Smash Bros: Which one do you like better? Magical World comes out really soon in my area and I can't decide if I should buy it or SSB. I'm too poor to get both for the moment.

Everyone I've spoken to has been loving Smash Bros but I'm a huge fan of Disney so it's a very hard decision.


----------



## Libra

The price on Amazon France for this game is ridiculous. First it was over 40 EUR, then it went down a few times to 33.99 EUR and now it's up again to 42 EUR (plus 4 EUR for shipping, seems it's no longer in stock on Amazon itself)? What the heck? The game is only out two days so why did the price go up that much (did Amazon really have such a small stock?)?

There aren't any reviews yet so no idea what people think so far about the game. I'll keep an eye on it, though, because I'm curious.


----------



## LyraVale

Elise said:


> Question for those with this game and Super Smash Bros: Which one do you like better? Magical World comes out really soon in my area and I can't decide if I should buy it or SSB. I'm too poor to get both for the moment.
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to has been loving Smash Bros but I'm a huge fan of Disney so it's a very hard decision.



I hope it's not too late to answer this. I wasn't going to because to be fair I've only tried the SSB demo. But if that's anything to go by, I wasn't too into it, and I loved playing DMW. They aren't similar at all, imo, so I don't see why you couldn't get both if you want/can. Except, since money is an issue, I would suggest watching LP's of each, at least a little of each, so you can see which one appeals to you the most right now. I do that almost always, because I don't have loads of money to spend on games either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> There aren't any reviews yet so no idea what people think so far about the game. I'll keep an eye on it, though, because I'm curious.



Have you looked at the NA reviews on Amazon? I know I can go in the amazon.co.uk or whatever and read reviews still, so you should be able to access the US version of the site too, right? Sorry if this was a "no, **** Sherlock" suggestion, lol...I was trying to help.


----------



## Elise

LyraVale said:


> I hope it's not too late to answer this. I wasn't going to because to be fair I've only tried the SSB demo. But if that's anything to go by, I wasn't too into it, and I loved playing DMW. They aren't similar at all, imo, so I don't see why you couldn't get both if you want/can. Except, since money is an issue, I would suggest watching LP's of each, at least a little of each, so you can see which one appeals to you the most right now. I do that almost always, because I don't have loads of money to spend on games either.



Not too late because I realised I had forgotten that I still needed to do my tax return and that gave me an extra $50 so I ended up being able to afford both. I'm glad I got Smash Bros because a lot of my real life friends have it so it's nice being able to talk to them about it and play with people I actually know but I think I prefer Magical World. I've had it less than a day and I'm already addicted. It also fits in nice with the long hours of study I'm doing because it's the kind of game I can just pick it up for half an hour when I need a break. But yeah, I agree they're not similar at all but both good games. 

To anyone on the fence about Magical World, I say get it, especially if you are a fan of games like Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon and a huge Disney fan like I am.


----------



## LyraVale

Elise said:


> Not too late because I realised I had forgotten that I still needed to do my tax return and that gave me an extra $50 so I ended up being able to afford both. I'm glad I got Smash Bros because a lot of my real life friends have it so it's nice being able to talk to them about it and play with people I actually know but I think I prefer Magical World. I've had it less than a day and I'm already addicted. It also fits in nice with the long hours of study I'm doing because it's the kind of game I can just pick it up for half an hour when I need a break. But yeah, I agree they're not similar at all but both good games.
> 
> To anyone on the fence about Magical World, I say get it, especially if you are a fan of games like Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon and a huge Disney fan like I am.



I think everyone that has tried DMW, at least everyone on this thread, has said they would recommend getting it. I haven't actually heard any bad things about it. It actually made me want to try Harvest Moon too. But I'm waiting for Story of Seasons. Although A New Beginning looks good too...I've never played HM, so I'd be happy to try either one. 

BTW, I agree, DMW is good for if you have to study or something. Once you get your cafe going, or plant some stuff in the garden, you can go study some, and then by the time you come back, you can collect your money, and do some harvesting of ingredients. Hehe, it'll give you something to look forward to, I think. Anyway, hope you have fun!


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> Have you looked at the NA reviews on Amazon? I know I can go in the amazon.co.uk or whatever and read reviews still, so you should be able to access the US version of the site too, right? Sorry if this was a "no, **** Sherlock" suggestion, lol...I was trying to help.



Ah, no, sorry, that wasn't what I meant. 

I was referring to the price on Amazon France and how no one had reviewed the game yet. I should have been clearer about that, my apologies. 

I wasn't sure if Amazon had a small stock or if the game was more popular than they had thought it would be. I just checked and the price is back to 33.99 EUR and there is one review now; it's a three stars one saying the game isn't for small children because there's lots of reading to do and such.

I'll probably buy this game one day but given how busy I am with Fantasy Life, it won't be soon. That's okay; it'll give me something to look forward to in 2015.


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> I'll probably buy this game one day but given how busy I am with Fantasy Life, it won't be soon. That's okay; it'll give me something to look forward to in 2015.



It's funny, but I'm the exact opposite of you right now, because I want Fantasy Life, but don't have time for it. We're gonna switch places in a few months, and then we can help each other when we get stuck on something with our new games! lol


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

My 6 year old sister had the game, but she hasn't got hooked on it yet. Any suggestions for her? Is this a good game for a 6 year old?


----------



## LyraVale

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> My 6 year old sister had the game, but she hasn't got hooked on it yet. Any suggestions for her? Is this a good game for a 6 year old?



I'm trying to imagine myself as a 6 year old, and I don't think I would have been super into it after the initial awe of seeing Disney characters wore off. It's a lot of running around, gathering ingredients, remembering who asked you for what, reading requests and fulfilling them, etc. I think it's too much for a kid...but depends on the kid.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Well, she's generally pretty smart. She's addicted to ACNL and especially Tomodachi Life. And she's also learning how to read.


----------



## LyraVale

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Well, she's generally pretty smart. She's addicted to ACNL and especially Tomodachi Life. And she's also learning how to read.



Aw, I didn't mean that it depends on how smart she is, which I'm sure she is.  I meant that it requires attention, some patience, organization skills, etc...just kinds of things that aren't that highly developed yet, usually, in younger children. If she gets interested in the game, on her own, then she'll definitely learn those skills or improve on them.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I am on 72 or so stickers and actually wondering if anyone has the game freeze particularly during dungeon/ghost fighting? I can't seem to do item-runs due to this and I read that apparently the Japanese version had glitches and it was brought over to the US version, I have the digital copy. Aside from that rant xD I really love this game, I enjoy being able to dress my character in custom clothing, setting up my cafe with custom themes and taking posed photos with Disney characters


----------



## Rendra

Love the new DLC Casual T-shirt for Novermber, but my favorite color is purple, so of course I was going to love it.

This Friday (11/7) we get more DLC, some free, some you have to pay for.


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> View attachment 73243Love the new DLC Casual T-shirt for Novermber, but my favorite color is purple, so of course I was going to love it.
> 
> This Friday (11/7) we get more DLC, some free, some you have to pay for.
> 
> View attachment 73244
> 
> View attachment 73245



The xmas outfit set looks so cute!!! Thanks for the heads up...I haven't been playing in a while. I miss it actually, now I have a reason to get back in it.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> now I have a reason to get back in it.



No, you don't. *coughsfantasylifecoughs*


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> No, you don't. *coughsfantasylifecoughs*



yas! well, I have to figure that one out still, but DMW is at a point where it doesn't strain my brain too much to play. XD

But my bf just got a part-time job at Target, and I was like "ooh discount!" esp. with black friday coming up (if you know what that is, it's a big shopping day/sales after Thanksgiving)...hoping to get FL and possibly also I want HM A New Beginning (which I think you got me thinking about that too btw). I prolly won't start playing both at the same time though...


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> possibly also I want HM A New Beginning (which I think you got me thinking about that too btw)



Oops. 

If Story of Seasons ever comes to Europe, I might buy it; not sure yet.

And yeah, I've heard of Black Friday, seems... crazy. I hope you'll get the games you want! And start with FL, you can always play HM next year.


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> Oops.
> 
> If Story of Seasons ever comes to Europe, I might buy it; not sure yet.
> 
> And yeah, I've heard of Black Friday, seems... crazy. I hope you'll get the games you want! And start with FL, you can always play HM next year.



I think you actually got me thinking about SOS before, but then I looked it up and people sad ANB was really good, so I thought I'd start with that before SOS. 

Anyway, yeah black friday is nuts, and I would never EVER go to the store myself...but since my bf will be there anyway (or hopefully have an early access)...we'll see.


----------



## Lovelylexi

Just bought this game today! Super excited to start playing it.


----------



## Marisska

If you had to choose one, which would you suggest, Disney Magical World or Fantasy Life?


----------



## stitchmaker

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am on 72 or so stickers and actually wondering if anyone has the game freeze particularly during dungeon/ghost fighting? I can't seem to do item-runs due to this and I read that apparently the Japanese version had glitches and it was brought over to the US version, I have the digital copy. Aside from that rant xD I really love this game, I enjoy being able to dress my character in custom clothing, setting up my cafe with custom themes and taking posed photos with Disney characters



Mine is a digital copy and it froze during the dungeon quest.  It than said error and it restarted it.  At the time I was boxed in my two large ghost that throw flames at you or try to run you down.  My life was low so I hit the L button.  That's when it froze and than error.  Very annoyed because I had 1.5 hours of growing down.  Had to restart everything.
So I now save before going into the dungeon.

I also read that a few have had problems in Cinderella world.  Game freezes up.  So they save before going into that world.
On game faqs someone posted that you can go to the E shop and have your game checked.  Click on the title and than go to the bottom.  There should be a repair game.  It will check if there is anything wrong with yours and fix it.  If they find nothing they give you download it again.  Sound like your progress is still there because it's on your SD card.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I think you actually got me thinking about SOS before, but then I looked it up and people sad ANB was really good, so I thought I'd start with that before SOS.
> 
> Anyway, yeah black friday is nuts, and I would never EVER go to the store myself...but since my bf will be there anyway (or hopefully have an early access)...we'll see.



In Canada I went looking for ANB and couldn't find a copy anywhere.  Bought mine thru the E shop.
Looking forward to Black Friday in Canada.  It's not Thanksgiving here but we started having Black Friday 3 years ago.


----------



## stitchmaker

Nintendo is re releasing the Pinocchio items thru Nintendo Zone.  Someone got the Doll Dress recipe last week.  And the table, chair and counter last night.

I went to McDonalds and got the furniture.  No Doll Dress recipe.  Not happy that Nintendo didn't notify us.


----------



## LyraVale

I accidentally got the Pinocchio stuff too from NZ. I wasn't looking for it, or expecting it...but it was a pleasant surprise. I never pay attention to what all I end up getting when it happens, so I had to go dig around and see what ended up in the package.

It seems like I got table, chair and counter too. But no new outfits. So I agree, that was sucky. Not sure if those items are enough to throw a Pinocchio party, and I haven't tried yet. But hopefully they will re-release the rest of the set.


----------



## Rendra

I missed out on getting the Doll Dress outfit the first time around and now I've missed out on it agian.
Nintendo notify us when there is something at NZ. You sent out notifications about the Halloween & Christmas DLC, why not NZ things?


----------



## LyraVale

Rendra said:


> I missed out on getting the Doll Dress outfit the first time around and now I've missed out on it agian.
> Nintendo notify us when there is something at NZ. You sent out notifications about the Halloween & Christmas DLC, why not NZ things?



oh was the doll outfit before the furniture? That's really annoying, because I was hoping they'd re-release these things, but kind of gave up too since it seemed like a long shot. Now I wish I'd kept paying attention. Ugh, this whole NZ thing is a fiasco. Why do they have a program in place that they don't promote at all? Very odd.


----------



## stitchmaker

LyraVale,
I'm from Canada and received the 3 pieces of furniture.  So it looks like Nintendo went and released them at the same time as NZ.
Someone said they post a list of Nintendo Zone items on Facebook.  I couldn't find it anywhere.
Checked the Nintendo Disney Magical World.com and didn't see anything.  They did have the Christmas items up to DLC.
It was pass midnight and I got mine last night.  Not too happy about the bonus quest.  The outfits are cute and don't cost a lot to make at Daisy boutique.

Found an old post on Gamefaqs that the characters will repeatly ask for picture right after you take one.  Someone email the company that made the game and they never got back to them.  I think I could fill the album up with Chip requests in one gameplay.  Sometime I don't even move and Chip is asking again.

Not sure what was going on in my game the last 7 days. I've had Minnie a lot and now Mickey.  Minnie was kind and gave up 7 medals and Mickey gave up 2 extra medals last night.  Enough to buy the chair.  Not sure but I think we need an extra Minnie or Mickey medal for a Christmas item.  Most likely to make the furniture.


----------



## Zanessa

Alice in Wonderland is the worst world.. next to Aladdin.. Ugh.


----------



## stitchmaker

It looks like the Pinocchio items are showing up every week.  I went on Monday and got the First set of recipes.  There were 5 recipes.  Odd that I only got one drink.  So it might be the new item starts on Sunday and ends on Saturday.

I'm going to try McDonalds tomorrow and see if I can get it.


----------



## Goth

this game is fun


----------



## mags

Can someone help me to dance, I am clueless, I just don't understand what I am supposed to do? done some searches on internet and still don't understand. I'm on level 65 but need to master dance before I can get some new episodes to get the items I need. HELP please lol


----------



## stitchmaker

Hi Mags,
I was horrible at the dancing thing.  I asked my nephew to try and it took him awhile and he won the moonlight ball.
I was able to watch him and figured out what I was doing wrong.
Some have used their cell phone to make a video.  They than just watch the video and memorized the routine.
Others just watched it without playing to memorize it.  Another copy can have a different dance routine.

Do a search for How to win the dancing in Disney Magical world.
Gamefaqs has an archive question Called How do I get pass the moon light ball.
The person that answered gives a lot of good tips.

Also a lot of people just work on the first part of the dance before moving on to the next part.
If you mess up you can restart the song at any time.

I've passed most of the balls except for a few.  The last quest was opened so I stopped.  The Christmas Ball that is a bonus is very hard.  Tried once and left.


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> Hi Mags,
> I was horrible at the dancing thing.  I asked my nephew to try and it took him awhile and he won the moonlight ball.
> I was able to watch him and figured out what I was doing wrong.
> Some have used their cell phone to make a video.  They than just watch the video and memorized the routine.
> Others just watched it without playing to memorize it.  Another copy can have a different dance routine.
> 
> Do a search for How to win the dancing in Disney Magical world.
> Gamefaqs has an archive question Called How do I get pass the moon light ball.
> The person that answered gives a lot of good tips.
> 
> Also a lot of people just work on the first part of the dance before moving on to the next part.
> If you mess up you can restart the song at any time.
> 
> I've passed most of the balls except for a few.  The last quest was opened so I stopped.  The Christmas Ball that is a bonus is very hard.  Tried once and left.



Awww thank you hun, I will check it out.


----------



## epicquirkynugget

Is it just me, or does it look like Tomodachi life?


----------



## stitchmaker

Yeah finally Pete gave up his picture.  At the time I was wearing the Cheshire shorts outfit.
It was my last sticker.


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> Yeah finally Pete gave up his picture.  At the time I was wearing the Cheshire shorts outfit.
> It was my last sticker.



Well done, I am impressed! still can't get my head around this dancing lol


----------



## stitchmaker

Hi mags,
Try the practice one outside first.  It's an easy one and watch for when it goes slow.  You can see if you got a good or a very good.
Usually good is your hitting it too soon.
For the very fast part I spammed it.  Just hit the stars and than I caught on to the pattern.  
Figured out which ones were wrong and did it again until I memorized it.  You have to look at the star and wait for it to turn orange before hitting it.
Also if you have a screen protector on you might want to move it.  It might be causing the problem when you hit it.
At the very end of the ball go to the middle and touch it.  Go in circles and it should start spinning.  It will say good or very good.
That will get you a lot of special points.  But be careful in later balls.  They add a star that you have to click on when you think your done.
If you know someone that plays musical dance game let them try.  They should be able to win it and give you some tips.
My son couldn't win the hard ones but just watching him played was a big help.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

this game is $10 at Kmart this weekend for anyone who wants to buy it still!


----------



## mags

I just downloaded 'Pirates of the Caribbean' from balloon lady but can't find it anywhere, how do I access the land?


----------



## Rendra

mags said:


> I just downloaded 'Pirates of the Caribbean' from balloon lady but can't find it anywhere, how do I access the land?



Go to the dock between Alice's World & the Main Gate (where the balloon lady is). There is the upper dock and the lower dock (that you can fish at). There should be a large ship at the upper dock, so talk to the guy that is standing there.
You will really enjoy PotC, adds alot more things to do.
Good Luck.


----------



## mags

Rendra said:


> Go to the dock between Alice's World & the Main Gate (where the balloon lady is). There is the upper dock and the lower dock (that you can fish at). There should be a large ship at the upper dock, so talk to the guy that is standing there.
> You will really enjoy PotC, adds alot more things to do.
> Good Luck.



Thank you, can't believe I didn't look there! it is brilliant, love Pirates! bargain too.


----------



## dany2013

*disney magical world help*

hello everyone I'm new, from one month to play disney magical world, and I would ask for help, how can I get the prize stellar minnie, goofy? Thanks in advance


----------



## Libra

Hm, I'm actually debating on whether or not to get this game. I just worry a bit that the same will happen as with Fantasy Life, namely that at some point I just stop playing and can't get back into the game again (but with over 130 hours played, Fantasy Life was definitely worth its money, just that it bothers me that I can't bring myself to pick it up and play again, you know?).


----------



## stitchmaker

Libra
I've been playing it since August and just starting to get bored.  For me it was worth the money.
I still have to get the Winter furniture and play Easter.  Also collect a few pieces of clothing and album pictures.

The things I find annoying is the freezing.  Mine froze in Cinderella world and in the dungeon.  Both times I didn't save before going on a quest.  Lost 2 hours of planting and wasn't happy.  Last night it froze while I was removing pictures and it finally said it would have to restart.
Also annoying is later in the game a character can keep asking for a picture.  Take it and they'll want to do it again and again.
Think I could have stood there for hours and the character wouldn't have stopped.  Tried going on a quest but that didn't help.
The character wanted their picture taken again.

If you do get this game make sure to get Petes picture as soon as possible.  The more character outside the harder it gets.
I'm still stuck on Pete picture and it's my last sticker.  From what I read you need to do three request for Pete and you'll get it.

A poster on gamefaqs will be coming out with a very good guide.  The poster answers are very helpful and I'm looking forward to the guide.  Think it's 2 to 3 weeks before it will be done.


----------



## mags

Mine keeps freezing too, so annoying. I still love it tho, when does Hercules turn up? I'm on level 94 and still not seen him. I reluctantly gave my 'legendary radish' in for food recipe, it took me about planting 25 turnips to get it!  On Pirates I just tried 'Get the pirate flag back' fought the 'boss ghost' but didn't know how to end the game? anyone any ideas? I ended up having to 'quit' which was annoying.


----------



## stitchmaker

For Hercules you have to throw a Greek Party.
To get more turnip seeds do the Sparkle Seed Quest over and over in Winnie Pooh.  Get 8 seeds of sprouting and plant them in a square.  Leave the middle hole empty.  Do the quest and plant the sparkle seed.  It will grow in 1 minute.  You'll get turnip seeds from that quest.  Repeat over and over until you have a lot of turnip seeds.   You can do the strawberry quest at the same time.
I than use the seeds that I have a lot of and plant those.  You can stock up on a lot of food in a short period of time.  With the seeds that I only have a few of I don't plant those.  With the sprouting one it sometime will give you a seed back after the plant grows.

Two seed of bounty helps to get better items.  Some people save before harvesting.  If the game doesn't give them the legendary radish they leave the game without saving.  Go back and try harvesting it again.  

Sent you a PM for the Pirate thing.  It's on gamefaqs if you search.


----------



## Cou

i just watched the trailer and it looks so good O: (kinda reminds me of fantasy life tbh) and now i think i wanna get this really soon.. // right away sigh

my sister just got the 3ds limited ed of this but she hasn't opened it, i might wait and watch her play or maybe just idk ahhh


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> For Hercules you have to throw a Greek Party.
> To get more turnip seeds do the Sparkle Seed Quest over and over in Winnie Pooh.  Get 8 seeds of sprouting and plant them in a square.  Leave the middle hole empty.  Do the quest and plant the sparkle seed.  It will grow in 1 minute.  You'll get turnip seeds from that quest.  Repeat over and over until you have a lot of turnip seeds.   You can do the strawberry quest at the same time.
> I than use the seeds that I have a lot of and plant those.  You can stock up on a lot of food in a short period of time.  With the seeds that I only have a few of I don't plant those.  With the sprouting one it sometime will give you a seed back after the plant grows.
> 
> Two seed of bounty helps to get better items.  Some people save before harvesting.  If the game doesn't give them the legendary radish they leave the game without saving.  Go back and try harvesting it again.
> 
> Sent you a PM for the Pirate thing.  It's on gamefaqs if you search.



Thank you so much. The tip about using the seeds of sprouting is brilliant! No wonder I haven't any Greek stuff as no one hands me any 'thundershock plate' when they ask me to fulfill a request!


----------



## stitchmaker

Mags,
Have you tried the dungeon at the castle?  You should be able to get some there.
I got all of my Christmas and Winter item request done.  Lately all the residents having been giving me a lot of thundershock plates for fulfill their requests.

Right now I stopped all parties except for Winnie Pooh.  I noticed that the characters you throw the parties for show up outside a lot the next day.  Those characters would usually ask for requests or pictures.  It was harder to get a request from Pete.
After doing this for awhile I've got two request from Pete.  Hoping Pete will give me his last request or ask for a picture.


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> Mags,
> Have you tried the dungeon at the castle?  You should be able to get some there.
> I got all of my Christmas and Winter item request done.  Lately all the residents having been giving me a lot of thundershock plates for fulfill their requests.
> 
> Right now I stopped all parties except for Winnie Pooh.  I noticed that the characters you throw the parties for show up outside a lot the next day.  Those characters would usually ask for requests or pictures.  It was harder to get a request from Pete.
> After doing this for awhile I've got two request from Pete.  Hoping Pete will give me his last request or ask for a picture.



Yes I have completed all the dungeon quests in the castle. Why is it important to get requests from Pete?


----------



## mags

Just re done the dungeon, I was hoping I would never have to go there again lol but worth it as I got a thundershock plate yippeee. Looks like I will have to try a lot more of them now, thank you.


----------



## Rendra

mags said:


> Yes I have completed all the dungeon quests in the castle. Why is it important to get requests from Pete?



You have to do 3 requests from Pete before he then wants to take a picture with you and that is one of the 100 stickers.


----------



## mags

Rendra said:


> You have to do 3 requests from Pete before he then wants to take a picture with you and that is one of the 100 stickers.



Oh I see think I have that one, thank you


----------



## stitchmaker

mags said:


> Just re done the dungeon, I was hoping I would never have to go there again lol but worth it as I got a thundershock plate yippeee. Looks like I will have to try a lot more of them now, thank you.



Get a magic charm before going in.  Either help me beat the quest or rare items. 
Having the secret wand makes the dungeon easy.
Also having a lot of gems helps when you get to the bottom.


----------



## mags

OK thank you


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night I finally got Pete last request and picture.  Got my 100 sticker.  
It took 7 resets to get him to show up.

Noticed that resetting can change your food theme of the day.  That could come in handy for the secret wand parties because the food sales faster.
It was on Mickeys and got the secret medal on the 2nd try.


----------



## Alicante

I got this game a few days ago and have been hooked on it ever since! I'm kinda worried about the lifespan of the game in terms of episodes and stuff though. I've been playing for 4 days and I already have 44 stickers. I'm assuming the stickers get harder and harder to get?


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> Last night I finally got Pete last request and picture.  Got my 100 sticker.
> It took 7 resets to get him to show up.
> 
> Noticed that resetting can change your food theme of the day.  That could come in handy for the secret wand parties because the food sales faster.
> It was on Mickeys and got the secret medal on the 2nd try.



Wow, impressive, well done.


----------



## stitchmaker

Alicante said:


> I got this game a few days ago and have been hooked on it ever since! I'm kinda worried about the lifespan of the game in terms of episodes and stuff though. I've been playing for 4 days and I already have 44 stickers. I'm assuming the stickers get harder and harder to get?


I've been playing since August and just got my last sticker.  I would have been done sooner if I got Pete picture.  The parties you throw the harder it is to get his picture.
Even after the stickers there are still things to do.  Wands, complete all the furniture and clothing, play all the holidays and get all the cards in your album.  I have 20 more cards to go, still have to play Winter, Valentine Day and Easter before I will be done.
Getting some of the Space and Western furniture at McDucks can take along time.  Last week I finally got the space table.
You still have those and Halloween to play.  So the game should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## stitchmaker

On Christmas Day check your caf? for a present.  It should be upstairs.  It's a recipe for making the Christmas present for the Christmas items.


----------



## stitchmaker

Two new things to Download at the balloon today.  Just after midnight I turned mine on and got the free Minnie shirt and bought the DLC for the Japanese set.  Made all the furniture and purchased a few the shoes and headpieces.
I love the Japanese outfit.


----------



## mags

I keep getting asked for a 'Mickey's lame headband for the Ice wall recipe, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Rendra

Mickey's Headband.
Thats just the normal Mickey Ears that you can make from the beginning. Just pay attention to what color they want. There is red, blue, yellow, green & pink. What color is the diamond next to it in the request?


----------



## mags

Rendra said:


> Mickey's Headband.
> Thats just the normal Mickey Ears that you can make from the beginning. Just pay attention to what color they want. There is red, blue, yellow, green & pink. What color is the diamond next to it in the request?



Oh thanks, not noticed a diamond next to request, have to wait for it to be requested again in, thank you x


----------



## mags

I have completed all the later quests in all areas but still haven't been given the recipe for the 'Ultimate quest clothes' any ideas?


----------



## jvgsjeff

"Ultimate quest clothes" isn't the name of a specific outfit, it just refers to the outfits that give you maximum HP. There is one from each action world. If you've completed all the quests, you should already have the recipes. You just have to go to Daisy's boutique and make one of those outfits to get the sticker.


----------



## mags

Oh OK thank you for that, it must be because I can't 'do' the dancing in Cinderellas balls so, I'm on 97 so will probably never get last 3 as one is the 'Ultimate quest outfit' and two are balls. Thank you


----------



## jvgsjeff

I think you only need to make one of the ultimate quest outfits (not all of them) to get the sticker. So make the best Alice or Aladdin one, and that should do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## mags

jvgsjeff said:


> I think you only need to make one of the ultimate quest outfits (not all of them) to get the sticker. So make the best Alice or Aladdin one, and that should do the trick. Good luck!



Done it, thank you so much, I am on 98 now! yippeee thank you, wish there was a 'cheat' for the actual dancing so i could complete 100.


----------



## stitchmaker

mags said:


> Done it, thank you so much, I am on 98 now! yippeee thank you, wish there was a 'cheat' for the actual dancing so i could complete 100.



The only cheat is to find someone that plays dancing games. Read that some player that played them still had problems.
My nephew won the one that unlocked the rest of the quest in Cinderella world.  Think it's the 2nd dance you have to win and they the quests are opened.  I went back and tried it again and won.


----------



## mags

stitchmaker said:


> The only cheat is to find someone that plays dancing games. Read that some player that played them still had problems.
> My nephew won the one that unlocked the rest of the quest in Cinderella world.  Think it's the 2nd dance you have to win and they the quests are opened.  I went back and tried it again and won.



I have tried and tried and understand what I should be doing now but it is so quick in the middle bit I lose it, I caqn only get 3 stars and need 5 or 6, I will have no chance with the harder one!


----------



## Rendra

Took me FOREVER to get all 100 stickers because I too sucked at the balls/dancing. I just kept trying several times a day until one day I finally passed. I wouldn't do it more than a few times each day because i would become upset with myself that I couldn't do it. I even video taped the dance with my phone so I could pause & replay it back to try and learn the steps.
You will get it one of these days.
Good Luck.


----------



## mags

Rendra said:


> Took me FOREVER to get all 100 stickers because I too sucked at the balls/dancing. I just kept trying several times a day until one day I finally passed. I wouldn't do it more than a few times each day because i would become upset with myself that I couldn't do it. I even video taped the dance with my phone so I could pause & replay it back to try and learn the steps.
> You will get it one of these days.
> Good Luck.



Awww well done you, I thought about doing a video too so I could slow it down as the middle is so quick.


----------

